# Rosebud does Mandala seeds.



## Rosebud

Hi and :welcome:

Did you miss me? ha.

I planted 3  Kalichakra today.
Here is a very cute but kinda boring pic of Satori, taken this morning. I planted three seeds last Monday. where is the other one?

As most of you know I am a clone girl, but I really wanted to try the sativas from Mandala. So, the thought of a MALE in my grow is scary. So female mojo please.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## dman1234

female mojo coming your way Rose.

i have been a clonner for awhile now myself, since January i am on my second seed run, giving the clonning a break until the fall.

Mandala has been getting alot of good chatter lately, so im gonna grab a seat and keep an eye on this. best of luck.


----------



## SensiStarFan

first!......dam it...well almost.  I bet this thread is going to be here a while and get lot's of responses, I wanted to get in on it early 
-Good luck Rose, will be watching 

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> first!......dam it...well almost. I bet this thread is going to be here a while and get lot's of responses, I wanted to get in on it early
> 
> -SSF-




                        :giggle:


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hey rose! 

I'll be watching! Be careful when you separate those seeds...

You may want to start one per pot next time 

:ciao: :watchplant:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

IN!! Let's see your magic rose. Green mojo of the lady type!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Cool--another grow with a Mandala strain I have not tried yet.  Can't wait to see how your Kalichakra does.  I have great germination rates with all of the Mandala strains I have done--don't give up on _her_ (sending female green mojo) yet.  I also believe that I pretty much get a better female/male ratio than 50/50 most of the time.  

I have to say that I am quite happy with the 8 Miles High I have harvested.


----------



## slowmo77

Aahhhh Sativa's. its the love hate plant. we love to smoke it but hate to flower it for so long.. lol female mojo coming your way Rose


----------



## niteshft

Hey Rose, I've checked on your last grow often and was impressed so I subscribed to this one. It's my first subscription since I'm not one to just jump into things so.....your my first! :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Aww *niteshft*, I was your first? How was it?? I hope...well never  mind. Thanks for stopping by and I am honored to be the first journal you subscribed to. really.

Hey *slowmo*, i am glad you are here, thanks. I love sativa the most.

*THG*, you are the reason I am growing satori. It will be fun to try it. I know you think a lot of mandalas seed.

*Sensi*, you are so funny, I am glad you showed up finally!

Thanks[ *Dman*]! I guess your first seed run must have been ok or you wouldn't do it again. Did you clone your seed plants? Did you have any trouble with males and pollen?

I planted them the way they say to on their website. Back in the day I did the paper towel method, but I figured it is their seed, they know.
Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   Female mojo  come at ya..Ive grown a few seeds in same container with little trouble...Clone girl dont worry about a male in the room...we are here to help ya spot him...we start looking around week 4...if ya have macro on camera then take some nice close ups of the nodes ..Ill be fallowing along..I have a few satori crosses in flower now..Cant wait to see what ya do with these..

take care and be safe  :48:


----------



## the chef

Rosie...rockin the Satori! I'll load a fresh bong!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Hey there,

This will be te first thread that i follow from start to finish(not including my own) since i am newly subscribed member. Hope you don't mind if i take a seat and get my notebook and pen out...   GOOD LUCK

_The Doctor


----------



## vocalfurball

I'm watching this one too. Ive never done Satori or soil. Female wishes!


----------



## Gixxerman420

I'm in.... Fo sho'!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Hi Rose,

You are going to make Satori and Kali ? Mind if i grab a chair ? have popcorn ?


----------



## meetmrfist2

hey mom glad to see u popping some beans,hope they are all fat sexy girls


----------



## FA$TCA$H

:ciao:


----------



## woodydude

Sub added.
I have been soooo cloce to ordering some Satori about 25 times after reading THG's SCROG DIY. I will buy some soon but not sure how much spare cash I have left after the bills have been paid this month, a new car doesnt help!
Anyway, green lady mojo on its way for my clone guri (since you helped me late last year I have gone to 99% success with clones so big kisses wiv tongues for that).
Stay frosty W


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks[ *Dman*]! I guess your first seed run must have been ok or you wouldn't do it again. Did you clone your seed plants? Did you have any trouble with males and pollen?


 
Yes my seed run is going very well, imo.its in my journal.
i didnt clone anything for the first time in awhile, my plan is to finish them and then the seeds i just popped and then i will shut it all down until september due to summer heat, come september i will clone again for the winter. GL Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks *Dman*, I just looked at your journal again and I may need to change ferts.... I hope I have your luck with female ratio.

*WD*, I have been wanting satori for a while now too. I hope you can get it soon. I hope I have a female. 
I am glad to hear the clone advice worked for you. 

FA$TCA$H, Glad you stopped by. How are you guys doing?

*Mr*, bout time you showed up. How you doing? How is the rock and roll?

*bho* There will always be popcorn with butter here. Not on the plants.  I don't think this is the Kali people are talking about here. This is kalichakra. Pull up a chair.


----------



## Rosebud

*4U*, i am counting on you guys to help me with the sexing. Thanks. It is kinda scary, you know pollen and all.

*Cheffy*, I am saving a cola of Train wreck to join you on 420.


Dr.KNOWITALL, Welcome, I think. Do you really know it all?

Welcome FURBALL to the dirt!

Keep hanging in *Gixx*. Pull up a chair.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rosebud

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Hey rose!
> 
> I'll be watching! Be careful when you separate those seeds...
> 
> You may want to start one per pot next time
> 
> :ciao: :watchplant:


Hey Ozo,
Glad you like the classes your taking this quarter.
I will be very careful when I separate those seeds. 

And, you better be watching. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## the chef

You'll be joining me and a few others enjoying the red diesel!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Hey there Rosebud. Unfortunately..... I do know it all.  Just playing. No its just a name, i had a really hard time finding one as you can see. :doh:


----------



## Rosebud

Happy Friday!
Just wanted to show you an update on the seedlings.
First pic is the satori, I just got two out of the three I planted. I keep waiting for it to show up but not to be. One is floppy.
The second picture is of kalichakra. One and a half up. Can you see the half?

Have a great weekend you guys.


----------



## bho_expertz

Rose you really need to separate them. What is the thing with Mandala and the mutations ? One of yours is weird also ...


----------



## Rosebud

Are you calling my babies weird? I will separate them. 
How is it weird? which one?


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rosebud, I'm in on this one.  I like your journals.  Easy to read and all.  GREEN MOJO coming your way.  PEACE!!


----------



## niteshft

I see it, poor little thing off to the side all by it's self.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Separate them and bury them up to the leaf set to kill that wobbly stretch! I'm sure they'll be fine..


----------



## Gixxerman420

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Are you calling my babies weird? I will separate them.
> How is it weird? which one?


First picture, right side, three leaves instead of two... This is called whorled phylotaxy... Nothing wrong with it and will probably sort itself out once it starts to branch... I'd definitely get them separated now before they grow in together and one chokes the other, or both die competing!


----------



## bho_expertz

whorled phylotaxy ... :doh: ... Learned something today  I also have at least 3 with mutations ...


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
I beg your pardon, I have no such whorled phylotaxy.:ignore:  It did appear to be one but it was a momentary hick-up in the leaf's life. Picture below. 

*Hey Oso*, how's it going? Don't worry I am good at tickling roots, but that wasn't necessary yet. Do you think they are deep enough now?

*PP*, it is good to see you. Stop in whenever you like. There are snacks.

*Hey Gixx*, I am an old gardener, i know my way around transplanting but I appreciate your concern. That sounded bitchy and i didn't mean to. Thanks for stopping by. Have you sweet talked the wife yet? GL kid.

*Nite shift*, as always.

I almost forgot to put the picture in again, darn that train wreck. 
The second is the three Kalichakra. They are so tiny I can't believe it.  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## tcbud

Pulling up a chair here.  Seeds, I love starting from seed, just have to do it so early for outside.  Dont worry too much bout the sex thing, if I know you, you gonna see the first ball that shows it's self.  Those balls look way different than a female calix.  Start looking about week four, or the fourth node.

I have started some seeds before, Rose and I find if I keep a light fan on them, they grow up nice and strong stalks, also I get more females by holding down the warm temps.

I'm all comfy now and am excited to see how your seeds grow.  I expect at least four months of entertainment with them and this group (High Guys and Gals), maybe five.....big smile.


----------



## Rosebud

You can have the recliner again TC. I do have a light fan on them now, thanks. I hope your right and I can spot a ball a mile off.  It isn't hot in there, the lights are a little T5 so not hot.  I think the Calichakra is 75 % sativa, i sure hope it isn't like fumar...wild and crazy. Should be fun to see what 75% sativa looks like.

I am glad your here, I am really getting worried about 2Dog. I emailed her and haven't heard from her at all.


----------



## Rosebud

Here they are, the kalichakra is one whole day old, w/100% germination rate.. good so far.

The satori, a day older.  This could be a loooooonnnnng journal.


----------



## Roddy

Looking forward to this being long and informative, my friend!!! I've been watching and lurking, but am along for the ride!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Glad to have you Roddy! It is funny, here i am posting pic's of tiny seedlings that I used to kinda laugh at. I just didn't get it, I get it now. They hold a mystery, a dream, some good smoke! With a clone, no mystery, dreams though.


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am glad your here, I am really getting worried about 2Dog. I emailed her and haven't heard from her at all.



I haven't seen 2Dog in a while myself, I think maybe tax season has her occupied?  She will be back...I hope.  

Thanks for the recliner, I been trying to get out of mine more lately with the weather changing and the days getting longer.  Look I made it over to the desk...lol.

I like the little three leaf seedling.

I have an area the husband cleared for me downstairs, my dream area, gonna get to working on it, guess it is almost time to start something growing.  Have a good day Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

You  better get something growing in your new area TC. It is almost summer at your house, isn't it?
Did you get to go fishing this weekend? I am glad your able to go now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Curious why you are planting multiple seeds in one container?


----------



## Rosebud

It fits better under the light. It bugs a lot of people I see. 
Is there a good reason not to, other then the risk of transplanting problem?

tell me, i can take it.


----------



## 420_Osborn

When you separate them it adds stress that would not be there if, say, you put each in an individual party cup and then x-planted those into your "regular" pot...

You use Smart pots right? Great results happen when you just put the single seed into there...


----------



## niteshft

I have had a couple in one container but they were further apart and came out ok. I would guess how large you are planning to grow them. Mine are about 2 feet tall and not crowding very much. It also depends if the strain you are running bush out very much. Again, mine don't bush out and could be why I was successful.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, Oso, just for you, I will do one per pot next time. I transplanted the others, did you see and they never looked stressed, but I hear what your saying.
Thank you. I will be better. ha.


----------



## rotten_socks420

Just stoppin in to see how things are goin, lookin good!!


----------



## 420_Osborn

:rofl: Thanks mom  :doh: 

 just lookin out for ya!

I did see that you separated the developed ones! Such a gentle touch...I'd probably rip them into a mess...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It fits better under the light. It bugs a lot of people I see.
> Is there a good reason not to, other then the risk of transplanting problem?
> 
> tell me, i can take it.


It is hard to not stress them when separating them and it is easy to cause root damage.  If space is a problem, have you considered starting them in peat pots, rockwool cubes, or rapid rooters?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Good evening there rose. Just stopping by to check things out.  I should be able to pop a satori or 2 in about a week. Looking forward to seeing good things here.


----------



## bho_expertz

Hi Rose,

Just to hit a litle bit more on the blind girl  ... The root development is very fast so when you separate them if you mess with the roots the growth ( that you can see ) will be at first smaller ( because she is rooting ) but it should become ok in some weeks ( but they will be smaller regarding the ones single potted ). I can notice that on the ones i needed to separate ... They have different growth rythims


----------



## Rosebud

Ok people who care about my plants, Thank you!:heart: 
They have been separated, never to be multiples again. Picture after I move everything around. 

You seed folks, this is what I was thinking and let me know if it is wrong please.
I will separate the seed plants from the clones at 3 or 4 weeks? Is that right? So that I can find the boys?

Thank you all for caring and helping me even when I am a little bull headed :ignore: about stress and seedlings. I think they had no stress, just went for a little ride, but you'll know more about this particular plant then I. AND, why have a chance for more stress right? I mean, who needs to take un needed chances. Ok, I am convinced. 
Pictures to follow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You seed folks, this is what I was thinking and let me know if it is wrong please.
> I will separate the seed plants from the clones at 3 or 4 weeks? Is that right? So that I can find the boys?



I'm not sure what you mean by separating them? Why?  Where?  I never separate my seed plants from my clones.  I just let them veg and they show sex when they show sex.  You should plan on them taking 4-6 weeks (or more) to show sex.


----------



## Roddy

Yep, let the gals socialize and mingle, they'll be fine in the big party!


----------



## Rosebud

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by separating them? Why?  Where?  I never separate my seed plants from my clones.  I just let them veg and they show sex when they show sex.  You should plan on them taking 4-6 weeks (or more) to show sex.



I read the NChef said to do that, I thought. I take by your question that I will have time to remove after I find the boys? I am so frightened of boys that I figure you see a nanner and they are already shooting pollen. I better go read up huh. 
Thanks.


----------



## lordhighlama

no need to worry rose.  You will have a window of time once the boys show before they ever think about dropping pollen.  No need to separate.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Lama. So good to see you. Your stuff is looking great.


----------



## lordhighlama

thx rosie.  I'm around just hiding in the shadows.  :batman:  

Spotting a male is super easy to do once you've seen it once.  Just have to keep ur eyes open.  You'll do just fine!


----------



## Rosebud

well quit hiding, i missed ya.


----------



## lordhighlama

long hours after work tackling the home project has made me a bit groggy!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh that's right, I forgot all that huge job you were doing. Sorry I forgot that. No wonder you haven't been around. I bet your exhausted. Hows the back holding up?


----------



## lordhighlama

the back is sore.  lol  poured a 15x10 patio on Friday, laid out 8ft panels for my cedar fence on Saturday, and on Sunday I ran a rototiller for a few hours and raked out a bunch of rock.

The project is moving very fast now, and I can see the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Rosebud

It will be beautiful if you live to see  it, ha. That's great.


----------



## faderharley

I don't know Rosebud,

 :holysheep:  I'm just not feeling it here in this journal...   .....Kali-statutory-rape what kind of strain?     I'm tuned in, to much BW today :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Kalichakra, repeat after me, kalichakra.... there is a certain beat to that name. How bout Satori, is that better? 
Thanks for stopping in Fader. Glad you feeling better enough to pick on me.

The journal will get better. I will post a seedling picture tomorrow.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Kalichakra, repeat after me, kalichakra.... there is a certain beat to that name. How bout Satori, is that better?
> Thanks for stopping in Fader. Glad you feeling better enough to pick on me.
> 
> The journal will get better. I will post a seedling picture tomorrow.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 
Love giving you the raz at times Rosebud. Mandala Seeds carries 7 mile high strain I believe, but last I checked it was in regular seeds only  . It's on my seed list to stock my seed bank, holding out until "if" they have feminized seeds on that strain

kalichakra or Satori I have never heard of those strains, I'll pay their site a visit today and take a look at them....later

btw, your journals are always a pleasure to follow and read...


----------



## bho_expertz

8 Miles High. Have one in my GJ.

Rose how are the babies ? Today opened my tent and :holysheep: it looked like a little jungle.


----------



## Rosebud

That is great you have a jungle going on, a mandala jungle. 

I will get some pic's up, not much to see but they are cute little girls, ( i hope girls.)

I don't love the idea of feminized seeds. I am such a hippy.


----------



## Roddy

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I've got one of the sativa pheno 8 Miles High that is really close to the chop.  I will try and get a pic up of her so you can see her.  

Mandala does not put out fem seeds and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for them to do that.  There are many breeders that are not crazy about fem seeds and I have an idea that Mandala may be among them.  Satori is probably their most popular strain.  It is a great easy to grow strain with a nice up high.  I am growing a Dynamite/Satori cross that I acquired from a friend that I am really fond of.  I also think that I am going to pop some Safari Mix in the near future.  I have not grown any of the kali, but I think the current Safari Mix is experimental Kali/White Satin crosses.


----------



## Rosebud

That is good to know Hemp Goddess. I would like to see the 8 miles high.

Here are the seedling pictures I promised. I feel like fem seeds are like genetically engineered corn. not natural.

Can you guess what is growing in the third picture?


----------



## Rosebud

so my neighbor of 30 years finds a home made pipe. pot,not crack and calls the police. Why he couldn't have just thrown it away, i don't know. Mr. RB comes home to find the police car in front of our house.
Can I vent? 
This neighbor is a red neck bigoted chauvinist that takes the cops away from something perhaps important to show him a pipe. He would tell you that I am the greatest neighbor ever, but if he ever found out that I grow, he would go ballistic. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I would tell him *RoseBud*..just so he have Heart attack and be gone:rofl:   I hate snitches..whycant peeps mind they own..okay I vented too


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> so my neighbor of 30 years finds a home made pipe. pot,not crack and calls the police. Why he couldn't have just thrown it away, i don't know. Mr. RB comes home to find the police car in front of our house.
> Can I vent?
> This neighbor is a red neck bigoted chauvinist that takes the cops away from something perhaps important to show him a pipe. He would tell you that I am the greatest neighbor ever, but if he ever found out that I grow, he would go ballistic. Thanks for letting me vent.


 

When I read that I felt my stomach turn, its horrible that any grower, let alone legal med growers have to live like this. Keep your head up Rose
things can only get better.


----------



## tcbud

I hope Mr RB is feeling better now.

Take care.

Oh, your girls look great! Is that a bamboo growing there?


----------



## rotten_socks420

Good job rosebud! ur ladies(hopefully) are lookin good for being lil girls! I just posted new pics in my journal, check em out!


----------



## rotten_socks420

And I would have to go with TcBud, looks like bamboo!


----------



## Rosebud

Not bamboo.....  You may never guess.  There is a hint in the picture.


----------



## fruity86

looks like some type of bulb still dont have a jar of glue tho LOL 
plant's lok good Rosebud


----------



## Roddy

Spider vine?? Looks good Rosie, THANKS for sharing!!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hi RB, i'm gunna have to follow this gj closely...  I ordered a pack of the kalichakra and a pack of the hashberry last night.  Ive heard a lot of good things about Mandala seeds and i see a lot growers with their gear as well, so i figured its time to give them a try. The baby girls look very happy RB, keep up the good work and i look forward to seeing these flower in your garden.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks you guys very much.

No, not spider vine.. *Roddy*

A hint. It is edible.

I have a friend growing the Hashberry *AM* His baby's are the same age as mine. He will share with me so I am looking forward to that too.

We are going out of town this weekend, I am doing flowers for a wedding...my sister will be minding the house, pets, and plants.:holysheep:


----------



## AluminumMonster

I love going out of town RB. When ya get back and check the plants they always seem to have doubled in size.:hubba:  Have a safe trip and come back safe and sound.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you. I hope that is true. My sister said, do I have to water? I said , I hope not. They should be ok but I guess she can't hurt watering right? WRONG. It will all be ok, really. right?


----------



## AluminumMonster

All will be well for the little ones. They dont need much attention yet, and its only water. Now if she had to nute them that would be a different story.


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you. I hope that is true. My sister said, do I have to water? I said , I hope not. They should be ok but I guess she can't hurt watering right? WRONG. It will all be ok, really. right?



Lock the door and hide the key!


----------



## Rosebud

I put everything in the veg room together. What a hodge podge...a reveg,  a couple of clones, some seedlings.. a nice veging train wreck and medicine woman, who I have grown to love.


----------



## AluminumMonster

They look great RB!  The reveg girl has a lot of bud left on her, she was a good yeilder huh?


----------



## Rosebud

that was Jack. Yes, she was. I just hope she really reveges for somehow, I don't have a clone of jack and that can't be right. I love that smoke. So here is hoping she will reveg and give me clones.


----------



## fruity86

mojo for the reveg rosebud, just hold on it take's time


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Fruity. We need the mojo! It is slow to reveg but I am giving her Nitrogen so I think that is helping. I will be patient. That is what we pot farmers do, be patient, right?


----------



## puasurfs

Great READ RB~

I'm following along and subscribed. How awesome to have so many different types/strains, looks like fun. I'mma hang out and keep an eye on your grow. Very interesting indeed! Much GREEN-GIRL-MOJO!!


----------



## Rosebud

So glad to see you pua. You are a great addition to MP. Did you want to guess  what this is?

Thanks for coming by. I will save you a good seat as these seedlings get going.


----------



## puasurfs

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So glad to see you pua. You are a great addition to MP. Did you want to guess  what this is?
> 
> Thanks for coming by. I will save you a good seat as these seedlings get going.
> 
> View attachment 166162


 Much thanks for the compliment RB... much appreciated! The layers remind me of something tropical, but then again most everything does. 

Although I CHEATED extensively via google images, I haven't a clue! :rofl: Inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## Rosebud

I have never grown this before, it does look like it will be tropical. It is ginger root. I planted an old kinda had it, ginger root because it was showing a growth nub, so I had to plant it..I was surprised by this. to be cont...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here is the big sativa pheno--8 Miles High.  She is getting really close to the chop chop.  She has been flowering for 60 days.  She just really stretched, no matter what I did.

The third pic is another 8 Miles High.  She is somewhat shorter, but still a sativa leaning pheno.  She has been in 12/12 since 3-15.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks THG! Those are amazing. The first and second  8 mile high look like they have some heavy buds for sativa. So when you order seeds you can expect each to be a different pheno?
How tall is that first one?
thank you, now I am excited for the seeds.


----------



## Rosebud

I leave for three days tomorrow. My sister is pet and plant sitting. All she will have to mess with is the seedlings. I will show her how to water them. I worry about them. The bigger ones will be fine w/out watering till I return.  I am going to Seattle to do flowers for a wedding. I hope all the animals and PLANTS are fine when I return. Taking my Jack, some Medicine Woman and some Train wreck with me. Maybe if time, go to a dispensary. I am doing all white huge arrangements for the wedding. hope they turn out...
Thanks for listeneing and HAPPY 4/20 my friends.

Not to self: the CGold is showing a virus pattern (as in rose virus) So is clone, interesting. Only on two leaves each.

The seedlings are happier in the veg room with the big warm lights then in the cooler closet.


----------



## MosesPMG

Happy 4/20 and safe travels Rosebud  :48: take one for the road. 

P.S. Im really looking forward to the harvest/smoke report of the 8 mile high :aok:


----------



## tcbud

See you back here soon Rose.

Your plants look great.  I just love them when they are little like that.  Clones just aren't near that cute.  Cool on growing the Ginger, gonna want to keep giving us updates on that I hope.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the ginger TC, isn't it funny looking?
Happy 4/20 TC.
Hey Moses, that is THGoddes' 8 Miles high. I am looking forward to hearing about that too.
Thanks for the good wishes, friends.


----------



## faderharley

hey rosebud, happy 420 day, smokin gold all day long....been on my deck since 9:00 am, just diggin the weather.....btw started up my harley this weekend....she sounded so sweet....theres that word again  

happy 420


----------



## Rosebud

I think I will join you for some gold. 
So glad you can be outside and I bet your harley did sound SWEET.


----------



## MosesPMG

Tell THG she has a great lookin plant


----------



## AluminumMonster

:bump::bump:


----------



## Rosebud

Hey AM, wanna see some pictures?
Thanks for the bump.


----------



## Rosebud

Got home after a few days in seattle and my seedlings have grown. The leaves on these are so big. The satori are the bigger ones and the kalichakra are the smaller ones. The minute I left town the reveg burst a leaf. ha.
I will enclose a picture of a bouquet i did for a wedding a couple of days ago.
Thanks for checking in my friends.


----------



## Rosebud




----------



## AluminumMonster

Thank you RB for the update, the little ones are looking great. I'm glad the reveg is working for you... 

That bouquet is very pretty.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you AM! The leaves on the satori look so very different from anything I have grown before. They are so big and ruffly. ( i hope they are not boys, duh) The stems are very huge for the age. Seeds are very different huh then clones. I don't know if it is seeds or just this Mandala strain. Kinda fun though.Thanks for checking in AM.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I have noticed that the boys tend to grow a little more vigrously than the females in veg. Not all the time of course but a good portion of it. Fortunately boys are easy to spot, you wont have any problems picking them out.  

P.S. The kalichakra i ordered should be delivered today or tomorrow... I cant wait!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, very cool that you ordered that too. How many seeds are you starting?


----------



## AluminumMonster

I honestly cant say. I have 6 tahoes in veg and about to go in to flower. Along with the 10 clones i just took from the togk plus a white domina that just showed a couple pistles and a bubba kush that is only a month old.  Sooooo, i have no idea lolol.  Hopefully in August... i'm being very hopefull.


----------



## Rosebud

You are a busy guy. I just counted and I am at my limit, but we all know they are not all girls.
Everyone loves the bubba kush. I have never had it that i know of. Isn't this the most fun ever?


----------



## faderharley

Hey Rosebud, photos of the little ones look nice and healthy... Another great start, the re-grow seems to be doing well, once she greens out abit more, it will speed up on the grow, perhaps even faster than the new ones..... As always great grow, good luck


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Fader, I am a little out of my comfort zone with seeds and the thought of boys. There is just no worry with clones, but there is hope of greatness in that little seed.
Thanks for coming by my gold friend.


----------



## bho_expertz

Don't worry ... After the light schedule change you have a timeline of 2-3 weeks to remove males ( better 2 than 3 )


----------



## Rosebud

Mine usually veg a couple of months.


----------



## bho_expertz

They became monsters no ?


----------



## Rosebud

No, depends on the strain. I have very little stretch now days.


----------



## bho_expertz

Your way is more "natural" ... I make the change to 12/12 maybe to fast ( but i read everywhere that no more then 2/3 weeks is necessary to veg ) ... But i hope to have enough females to make it worth it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Your way is more "natural" ... I make the change to 12/12 maybe to fast ( but i read everywhere that no more then 2/3 weeks is necessary to veg ) ... But i hope to have enough females to make it worth it.



I don't really know where you have read that 2/3 weeks of veg is enough (_everywhere?????)_--but, that simply is not true.  Regardless of when you put them into 12/12, they will not flower until they are sexually mature.  You are depriving them of 12 hours of growing time and encouraging stretch by putting them into flowering too early.


----------



## gchristo

RB, 
Your Mandala grow looks tasty.  I have grown out the Satori from seed a few times and like everyone here who has experienced the result, you will not be disappointed  .  I experienced two different phenotypes.  I preferred the shorter, denser, more indica looking (very spicy, piney, large (3" x 2") hard nuggets w/ 10" main cola.  The other was a taller, less dense plant w/ fluffier buds, and little pine scent.  Still spicy, and very potent, same main cola, but airier in general.  
Good luck, and I'm sure you will enjoy your result.  

Cheers.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey gchristo, thanks for stopping in. I am so glad you told me your experience with Satori. If someone had shown me a leaf of this plant and asked what type it was, I would swear indica. I thought it was going to be sativa looking. was yours still the sativa up high?

You know I know nothing about seeds. So when buying seeds and they are all named Satori, we can still see different pheno's within Satori? Is that right? Is it like my kids have the same parents but they are very different? Or is that way too simplistic?
Anyone?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Virtually all seeds will have different pheno types.  No, the comparision with children is not too simplistic.  Although with seeds, the pollen could have been contributed by more than 1 male.  I do not know how the large breeders deal with pollinating the girls for seeds.

Although I have gotten both the indica and sativa pheno types, I did not notice that the buds on the sativas were lighter or fluffier than the more indica type.  It just always seemed that there was more stretch.

Here are a couple of links to my Satori grows:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=408899#post408899
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25704


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you THG, I just read both of the journals. The satori is huge leaved and tall. I couldn't believe how big your fan leaves were. Mine are very ruffly. When you have different pheno's, are they still the same up high?
Thanks again. Very nice read and pictures.


----------



## Rosebud

I moved these to the armoir so I can flower the three in the flower room. They look pretty happy I think.


​


----------



## the chef

They look perrty dam happy to me!!!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Happy gals


----------



## powerplanter

Happy indeed..  Very nice Rosebud.  PEACE


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Powerplanter. Isn't amazing how you can just:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: Peace to you too.

Thanks for stopping in bho.

Chef, if you were flowering only 3 ladies, and you had a 600 and a 400 watt, would you just use the 600 since it is only three girls? Or would you just blast the heck out of them with the 400 w too?
Anyone who comes across this question please feel free to tell me your thoughts. Cheffy might be cooking and toking for a while till he gets back here. 

Thanks friends.


----------



## MosesPMG

I would think 600w would be enough for 3 plants, but the extra 400w might be nice, if its not too hot :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz

rose ... what i want to do in the future since i have a 600 and a 400 is to have both lamps running. The 600 watts all the 12 hours and the 400 watts just for the 6 or 8 hours in the middle. don't know if it is good but have think in that.


----------



## Rosebud

I agree with you Moses, 600 should be enough, but the plants are so dense (from being under 24 hour light) I think it needs the 400 to penetrate. Here is a pic with both lights on.

   These are not Mandala...


----------



## Rosebud

bho, I wouldn't use the 400 alone, why would you?


----------



## MosesPMG

If you can afford it, keep em both on. It will make em all the bigger


----------



## bho_expertz

Rosebud said:
			
		

> bho, I wouldn't use the 400 alone, why would you?



Not alone but not all the time ... for me for example i start the lights @ 10pm ... If i had both lamps available i would start the 600 @ 10pm and keep it running until 10am and the 400 i would start @ 1am and stopped @ 7am ... From 1am until 7am i would have 1000 watts ... Did i explain myself correctly ? Since english is not the mother language sometines when too much stoned is hard to explain myself :doh:


----------



## Rosebud

You do great. what is your native language?
That sounds like a lot of steps in your lighting.


----------



## MosesPMG

I didnt realize english wasnt your primary language until you said something bho :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You do great. what is your native language?
> That sounds like a lot of steps in your lighting.



I'm from the country of the people that discovered OZ :hubba: 
I will try ... some steps but will try.


----------



## Rosebud

well your english is better then my oz.


----------



## Staffy

hey rosebud. plants look nice and healthy, good job!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Staffy, glad you joined MP and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Staffy

thanks bro. seems to be a real good grow forum here.


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I moved these to the armoir so I can flower the three in the flower room. They look pretty happy I think.
> 
> View attachment 166989​


I love plants when they are this size, so cute you want to hug them!  Surely the upside to planting seeds.  Have you seen any sign of females yet?  This is about when I start looking when they hit the fourth node.

On an editing note, how the heck did you center that attachment?


----------



## Rosebud

TC, i just ran in there and checked, and you are right they are on their fourth node, but I see nothing yet. Not alternating yet. They won't be 4 weeks till next week.In the back of my note book, i have "TC says 4th week and 4th node." Don't leave me till we know, K?

Well, the centering, when you go advanced and at the line where B I U is then the three sets of lines. the middle one is centering. Click that before you post the picture.

The plants are cute at this age and so different then anything I have grown. They are big leaves, I was expecting sativa leaves and so squat. I dropped a kalichakra on her head and it didn't faze her. Good plant.

Thanks for having my back on this sexing thing.

Here is a close up, can you see anything? I can't, I thought I might imagine a pre-flower, but I think that is just wishful thinking.





​


----------



## niteshft

Nothing that I can make out Rose but it shouldn't be too, long now.


----------



## rotten_socks420

Very nice rose bud! I can already start to smell em from way over here! I got some new pics up, I noticed you commented on my page asking if I was toyin with ya'll, whats that about lol


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, I was just teasing you RS, You had said you were going to post pic's and when I didn't see any I said you were toying with us. My attempt, albiet, lousy attempt at humor. I will come see your new pics.


----------



## Rosebud

niteshft said:
			
		

> Nothing that I can make out Rose but it shouldn't be too, long now.



Me either NS, I bout broke my neck getting in there to see. No, I am not calm and collected when mj males could be in the house.


----------



## Peter Jennings

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Me either NS, I bout broke my neck getting in there to see. No, I am not calm and collected when mj males could be in the house.


Don't trip potato chip. Takes a while b 4 male flower form and put out any pollen. Just keep en eye out.

:chillpill: 

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud

PETER JENNINGS??? Hi! you have been missed. What a nice surprise. How are you?


----------



## Peter Jennings

I am good. Very busy but good. Currently testing about 9 strains for some world class breeders. 

Good to see you as well!


----------



## Rosebud

I would like to hear more about that. Nine different strains at one time?
Can I just say that I hope you will forgive MP for being argumentative with you. You came here with sincere advice and you weren't treated the way you should have been. So let me say I am sorry that happened to you and sure would like you back more often, but what ever works for you, I understand.

 Love your avitar.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is what I think is a female Kalichakra. Thoughts?




​


----------



## MosesPMG

I dont see any signs of it being a male :aok: hopefully it will show for sure soon


----------



## Rosebud

How bout the Satori? I think they are both girls, but I can't tell yet. It has been four weeks on all of them now.

This is the best of 4 lousy shots I too, i know you can't see. I guess wait a week?

​


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Moses.


----------



## Peter Jennings

Can't tell from that pic, but if you can turn the plant 45 degrees we can get a better look.

Yes, nine strains same hydro set up, with the same nutes. It's also a combo of pure indica's, crosses, and pure Sativa's.

Yeah, I know, I know they say on here all the time it can't be done, but I'm not going to come back here and argue that, or anything else i have made claims of. There are several here now on MP that have seen what I do, and may even chime in at some point, but if not that's all good as well. 

Nuff on that though, I'll just observe and let people go to the school of hard knocks.

I've attached an image of a female preflower for ya to show what angle we need to look at to sex, and what your looking for.

Hope it helps!

PJ

View attachment 167474​


----------



## tcbud

Rose, when you plant from seed, you wont necessarily have alternating nodes when the plant first shows it's sex.  I find the plants take time after showing to stretch to the alternating node look.  Growing outdoors, they stay in that alternating node form growing like crazy vegging.

The big differences between male and female is the female calix has a point, where as a male is more banana shaped, or oval shaped.  Also if you have a plant that is growing more quickly, that can also indicate a potential male plant (which is always a disappointment considering the fast growth).

Peter Jennings has got a nice calix there.  The hair from the open point is a dead giveaway.  The male will definitely not have hair (for the life of me I cant remember the proper name of that hair).

Looking great Rose.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I generally find that my Mandala strains do get alternating nodes before they show sex.  Hang in there.  It shouldn't be long now.  I'm with Peter Jennings--you have plenty of time to get the boys out of the garden before they pop pollen.


----------



## niteshft

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Can't tell from that pic, but if you can turn the plant 45 degrees we can get a better look.
> 
> Yes, nine strains same hydro set up, with the same nutes. It's also a combo of pure indica's, crosses, and pure Sativa's.
> 
> Yeah, I know, I know they say on here all the time it can't be done, but I'm not going to come back here and argue that, or anything else i have made claims of. There are several here now on MP that have seen what I do, and may even chime in at some point, but if not that's all good as well.
> 
> Nuff on that though, I'll just observe and let people go to the school of hard knocks.
> 
> I've attached an image of a female preflower for ya to show what angle we need to look at to sex, and what your looking for.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> PJ
> 
> 
> View attachment 167474​


I've seen what you can do Pete and hope to someday be half as good at growing the weed as you are. At my age the learning gets to be problematic and the patience tends to be shorter. I'm glad you're around to help when needed.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you so much THG. You the woman of Satori. So far I predict both satori are females and two (out of three) of the kalichakras are female. LOL. I know that would be really too lucky, but I went and studied my big girls in flower and I think I am right. Now watch, there will be balls and bananas everywhere!

Thank you all for your very important work here.


----------



## powerplanter

Pistols....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Pistils....


----------



## Rosebud

pistils.  lets be proper. But you gotta admit, balls and bananas are funnier to type.


----------



## the chef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> pistils. lets be proper. But you gotta admit, balls and bananas are funnier to type.



Peeeeeeeerrrrrvvveeeerrrtttt!


----------



## niteshft

I love this place!:rofl:


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> pistils.  lets be proper. But you gotta admit, balls and bananas are funnier to type.



:rofl:


----------



## load3dic3

:giggle::rofl:, man im really glade im part of this forum!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

the chef said:
			
		

> Peeeeeeeerrrrrvvveeeerrrtttt!



chef, you say that like it is a bad thing?


----------



## powerplanter

Tomato ,Tomato


----------



## lordhighlama

:ciao: rosebud!
Those little ones are looking very healthy.  
your getting close girl, remember patience is key in this hobby.


----------



## Rosebud

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> :giggle::rofl:, man im really glade im part of this forum!!



I am glad you are here too. I have to tell you I wish you would ditch the "rep" begging. You will get rep without asking for it. Just how I feel. MP is a great place. Thanks for dropping by the journal.


*Hey Lama!*  How did your project turn out? I bet it is great. 
I will come by and see your journal. Good to see you.


----------



## lordhighlama

deck is going up this weekend, things are starting to look nice again.  Grass will be going in next weekend!  Yay


----------



## Rosebud

You are almost done, are you doing sod? Very exciting to be almost finished.
I have company coming this week and am trying for house and garden beauty... What a bunch of work. I would much rather be:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :joint:


----------



## lordhighlama

yep almost done, and yep doing sod.  After all this work, I want some instant gratification dang it.


----------



## Rosebud

You deserve that and it is. We had new sod once, it is very cool. It was a tiny spot, but still cool. Enjoy Lama.


----------



## load3dic3

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am glad you are here too. I have to tell you I wish you would ditch the "rep" begging. You will get rep without asking for it. Just how I feel. MP is a great place. Thanks for dropping by the journal.



Hey Rosebud, i took your advice, thanks for your generous opinion.  :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for doing that Load.

I just know I have girls galore. Take a look at this. Took a million pic's and this the only one that worked.
Am I just seeing what I want to? still too soon?


​


----------



## MosesPMG

It looks like a female to me, it just isnt showing the pre-pistols yet. I think if it were a male, you would see some kind of sign by now


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

No alternating nodes yet--I would say that it is too early to tell.


----------



## bho_expertz

Hey Rose ... What do u want to do with your plants ? Are you trying to get a mother ? This because if i was you i would think in top the plant ... IMHO. Looking good but a full view of the plant would fit better .


----------



## Roddy

Looking good, Rosie, how are you liking the seed grow??


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
Roddy, the seed grow is so different. The stems are huge on these two mandala. Three times bigger then on my clones at this age, and the leaves are like romain lettuce, all fluffy and stuff. I still am in my fantasy of 4/5 being girls. Here is Satori this morning on her way for a drink.

Thank you so much for stopping in. As always all comments are appreciated.       











​


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a pic of the big girls just a week into flowering. They are so smart, they know just what to do. 
This is  a couple clones of TW and Medicine woman.
Yes, everyone in the house needs a drink. I will go water now.




​


----------



## puasurfs

Aloha RB~

Just got caught back up on ur gj, very excellent read! The big-ladies and the youngsters are looking very well indeed. Just finished sexing mine and so I understand the being nervous about males in the house and all. I'll be staying tuned-in!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Pua. How are you doing? I will be over to your place soon. I enjoy your journal as well. You are kicking butt for your first grow. You are a natural.


----------



## Rosebud

Had a little scare last night at lights off. I saw webs. Not spidermite webbing, but  a long web going from one plant to another. Then the lights went off. Crap. So i just went in this morning and see no signs of any spider mites. I guess it is just a house spider? Have you guys seen that before? I really really looked at the girls with the eye piece. I will stay tuned. Happy Mothers day peeps.


----------



## MosesPMG

Arnt spider mite webs alot more close-knit and smaller, I dont think their webs stretch from plant to plant? And if it was just a few threads and not a whole web, I think its just a pesky house spider that thinks it found a place to live. Still try to get it outta there, but it shouldnt do anything bad like mites what can cause


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Moses!
here is a pic, this is not the mandala grow obviously. Yes, the webs go from one plant to another. It isn't spider mites. Yes, maybe just an ole spider. Here is a pic of the plants. They are just two weeks into flower. I just love them at this time. I will begin flower nutes today.



​
The webbing is all around the three plants. It stretches all over the grow room. I will find that spidey, i will.


----------



## powerplanter

Those are beautiful Rosebud.  Man i can't wait till Ohio approves med. cannabis.  I have a list of strains i want to try as long as my.....leg. LOL


----------



## Rosebud

Hey PP, what is at the top of your list..as long as your...leg?
I hope Ohio hurry's up for you too.


----------



## puasurfs

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you Pua. How are you doing? I will be over to your place soon. I enjoy your journal as well. You are kicking butt for your first grow. You are a natural.


Thanks RB... Pssst... I'm totally copying off ur paper... :rofl:


----------



## puasurfs

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Moses!
> here is a pic, this is not the mandala grow obviously. Yes, the webs go from one plant to another. It isn't spider mites. Yes, maybe just an ole spider. Here is a pic of the plants. They are just two weeks into flower. I just love them at this time. I will begin flower nutes today.
> View attachment 167885
> 
> 
> View attachment 167886​
> The webbing is all around the three plants. It stretches all over the grow room. I will find that spidey, i will.


LOL I know exactly what you mean... I go to war with them from time to time, those pests... Hey RB... WOW! Your plants are looking amazing and happy and I cannot see the webs so ...

Mine are two wks into flower as well... who's will be ready first (that is if I don't kill them, juss sayin')?


----------



## Rosebud

You can copy off my paper anytime. ha

I just wish these little seedlings would just give it up and show me the goods. Now I am thinking they are all boys. duh. now alternating nodes yet, i am not in a hurry, just too curious.


----------



## tcbud

It is a painful process going with seeds.  I spent so much time picking them up and looking.  Got my loop out and gave them the once over every watering or more.  Looking at the last pic up there of the seedlings, that fourth one looks like it should show soon.

I know waiting is hard, just take a deep breath, let it out slowly.


----------



## the chef

Looking Dank Rosie!


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rosie.  I think a pure afghan is what I'll try first.  I need some pain relief and something to knock me out at night.  Not sure about day time smoke.  The Blue Widow that fader has looks nice.  If I can ever afford it, the Larry's that Hammy grows look sick as heck.  As I said, a long list.  Ohio has Med. Cannabis on the ballot for 2012 so everyone keep your fingers and toes crossed.   Really nice grow you got goin Rosie.  Keep the porn commin.  NO pun intended.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hey rosebud!

IME the females hold out the longest...Males usually showed early for me...

Looks good...


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Oso, I have missed you. Are you up to your eyeballs in studying? I hope you being good.
I know your busy, but you need to check in,
hugs, 
your mother. ha


----------



## Rosebud

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Rosie.  I think a pure afghan is what I'll try first.  I need some pain relief and something to knock me out at night.  Not sure about day time smoke.  The Blue Widow that fader has looks nice.  If I can ever afford it, the Larry's that Hammy grows look sick as heck.  As I said, a long list.  Ohio has Med. Cannabis on the ballot for 2012 so everyone keep your fingers and toes crossed.   Really nice grow you got goin Rosie.  Keep the porn commin.  NO pun intended.



I sure hope it passes PP. Pure afghan huh? Interesting, i will do some reading on that.  Hammy's Larry has had me intrigued since I got to MP.  Fader should be able to tell you what helps him in the knock out department. For me it is medicine woman. Good luck, what a job we have, finding our perfect strain huh.

Ps, i found the black hairy spider...we call them  jumping spiders, she is what is webbing up the grow room. I just left her be and remove the webs. I don't think there is anything in there for her to eat, she must like the warmth as it is still cold here..we should be in the 90's and it is 50 now. shoot.
Thanks for stopping in.
Hey Cheffy! I see you are very busy. keep it up kid.


----------



## bho_expertz

Hi Rose ... Glad you found the intruder ... With those temps no big destruction because of fires this year, right ? Or it is latter ? Well ... GL with that you guys/girls  had enough those last years.


----------



## Rosebud

My seedlings are going to be the first ever to never show sex. They are embarrassed by all this talk of sex sex sex and they just aren't gonna do it. They will be juveniles forever.


----------



## the chef

.....puuuurvert!


----------



## puasurfs

Rosebud said:
			
		

> My seedlings are going to be the first ever to never show sex. They are embarrassed by all this talk of sex sex sex and they just aren't gonna do it. They will be juveniles forever.


 Aloha RB~

My experience was that I kept reading and waiting for enough time to pass for development and stuff, but it always seemed like they were a lil ahead of what the books said but I thought I had plenny of time.

@ 5 wks. from dropping them into dirt I checked and mercy me, ALL but one showed and that last one held out for almost a week or two longer before showing HER sex. Chicks... I tell ya! LOL 

I think the rest of yours are gonna be ladies... :hubba:


----------



## tcbud

Just checking in to see if there is... or they have, "declared"?  Trying to keep the "S" word off the page.


----------



## Rosebud

Mine will be the first plants to never show. I will take more pic's but they aren't alternating yet, so I thought I would wait till they alternate...so no sex, no alternating.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the spider that was making the webs. Cute huh? I wonder what he likes in there, there better not be anything for him to eat.
Here is the bigger girls. Col Gold on the right, the spider is on Med. woman, just starting to flower. 





​


----------



## ozzywhitelufc

Spider Bud Spider Bud, does what ever a spider bud does.......


----------



## 420_Osborn

SO you kicked him out and he just came back??

Thats a cool looking spider tho...

Oh and the plants look good!!


----------



## niteshft

You're such a tease Rose, saying sorry no pics and then post some in the next post. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Rosebud

niteshft said:
			
		

> You're such a tease Rose, saying sorry no pics and then post some in the next post. Thanks for the pics.


You are right niteshft, but this journal is supposed to be for the seedlings, and i am not posting pictures till they are alternating, as THG says they don't show sex till after they alternate.:hubba: 
These are the big girls, clones of my last grow.
Thank you for stopping in.


----------



## Rosebud

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> SO you kicked him out and he just came back??
> 
> Thats a cool looking spider tho...
> 
> Oh and the plants look good!!


Thanks  Oso! He is cute. The plants are at a sweet age, they don't really stink yet with the new carbon filter, they still look green, it is like being in your 20's!


----------



## Rosebud

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Spider Bud Spider Bud, does what ever a spider bud does.......



Exactly Ozzy!, what does it do?


----------



## powerplanter

I hate spiders!  That's a big ugly one too.  Nice looking plants though.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks PP. they are usually beneficial to the garden. He is a jumping guy so if i can catch him i will put him outside. He is probably a she and has a nest and who needs babies. 

We just had a huge down pour unusual for here, it was raining in sheets, thunder and lighting.  woo hoo.


----------



## powerplanter

Now I love a good thunder storm, but I hate spiders.  LOL  I meant to ask you, where did you get your Medicine Woman from?


----------



## Rosebud

It is a clone and can i tell you how much i love how it tastes and smells and makes me feel?

Ps I hate mice.


----------



## powerplanter

I would love to hear how it smells and tastes.  LOL  I also hate ants.


----------



## Rosebud

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I would love to hear how it smells and tastes.  LOL  I also hate ants.



It has the lightest floral, good floral, not sickening sweet floral taste. It smells the same way. It does not smell like pot while growing either. It is a fresh wonderful scent. Can you tell I just smoked or i mean vaped some? Wish I could pm you a vape hit.

Thanks for asking about all that.
I haven't run into too many ants but my son does at every apartment. they are yucky. We don't have fire fly's, do you? 
This has been a crazy wild storm. so refreshing. Tons of rain and the winds are going to be 50 mph.


----------



## niteshft

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You are right niteshft, but this journal is supposed to be for the seedlings, and i am not posting pictures till they are alternating, as THG says they don't show sex till after they alternate.:hubba:
> These are the big girls, clones of my last grow.
> Thank you for stopping in.


 
I was just making an attempt to be funny Rose, in no way being serious. I guess my joking attempts are as bad as my singing, LOL.:doh:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Glad to have you Roddy! It is funny, here i am posting pic's of tiny seedlings that I used to kinda laugh at. I just didn't get it, I get it now. They hold a mystery, a dream, some good smoke! With a clone, no mystery, dreams though.


 a dream a pipe dream lol Great journal I've never smoked any of that, hope the're good girls.


----------



## Rosebud

niteshft said:
			
		

> I was just making an attempt to be funny Rose, in no way being serious. I guess my joking attempts are as bad as my singing, LOL.:doh:



Your humor is great, i knew you were kidding, but please don't sing.


----------



## Rosebud

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> a dream a pipe dream lol Great journal I've never smoked any of that, hope the're good girls.



A PIPE DREAM!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds like a great strain.  It must be an uplifting high.  I'm going to go and try and find that one.  Should be able to find it at the tude.  Have a great day Rosie.  PEACE!!


----------



## puasurfs

Good-Morning RB~  Just stalking ur grow journal to see what's up with you today. I'm glad you found ur spider and that she's not making too much trouble for you! I was reading where you said that the plants get alternating nodes before they show sex and I thought hmmmm... I could have sworn that mine showed PRE-Flowers before, so I guess that's not the same thing then? Anyway, maybe today will be the day!


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hey Rose....

Stopping by to say hello!

I hope your seed plants show sex for you today!! I got this feeling....Maybe I hit the bong too hard tho


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Oso!
I don't see any nanners. Still no alternating.

I have a very ill doggy. She is almost 11 and I think this will be her last few days with us. Kidney and liver failure. She is resting now, i have had to give her fluids in her neck. I had to do that for another of our dogs and I hate it but would rather do that then have her away from us in the doggy ER. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## 420_Osborn

dang it, that sucks...I'm sorry....

And I'm hoping for pistols not nanners!! 

TTYL


----------



## puasurfs

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Oso!
> I don't see any nanners. Still no alternating.
> 
> I have a very ill doggy. She is almost 11 and I think this will be her last few days with us. Kidney and liver failure. She is resting now, i have had to give her fluids in her neck. I had to do that for another of our dogs and I hate it but would rather do that then have her away from us in the doggy ER.
> Thanks for listening.


Awww... GM RB~ Sry to hear about the sick doggy, ur a good mom tho to give such great care. I'm a big time dog lover/owner so I'm feelin you right now. 

No nanners is good news so c'mon lady (ies?) show us ur pistils!


----------



## tcbud

So sorry to hear your poor dog is in a bad way.

I keep checking your journal, like I am waiting for someone to have a baby.  I personally never got alternating nodes until after they showed sex.

Keep your good thoughts/memories of your pooch close, they will get you through, again, so so sorry.


----------



## lordhighlama

It tears me up when I hear about someone losing there beloved pooch.  Sounds like your's has been able to live a full and happy life, take care in the coming days rosie!


----------



## Rosebud

well thank you all. Our dog was put to sleep this morning. It was very peaceful. She is now buried in the back yard under one of her favorite garden place to pee, that I used to try to always get her out of. She won. she is there My 8 year old dog has never  been without her. They had the same mom, just three years apart. He seems ok.

I am going to take pictures, either today or tomorrow so you can check please, TC and all of you. I am thinking a small nanner is there, but I have been to upset to see clearly. Still not alternating.

Thanks again..be back soon.


----------



## dman1234

So sorry to hear this Rose,

 Ive been there, and it always surprises me how affected I/we can be by these friends of ours, i like to think that i gave the dog the best life possible and i know they appreciated it,


----------



## bho_expertz

Done that to my companion in october. know the feeling. Best wishes rose.


----------



## lordhighlama

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i like to think that i gave the dog the best life possible and i know they appreciated it,


 
That's all we can do dman, it's just amazing how much they return the favor for us.


----------



## Rosebud

dman1234 said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear this Rose,
> 
> Ive been there, and it always surprises me how affected I/we can be by these friends of ours, i like to think that i gave the dog the best life possible and i know they appreciated it,


I thanked her for being such a good dog. Mr. RB put a lantern (solar) on her grave. 
Thank you all for your condolences. I so appreciate them.

Here is the 2 satori's sprouted April 2nd which makes them 6 weeks old.











​


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Your in our prayers Rose, sorry for your loss


----------



## 420_Osborn

Sooo sorry for your loss Rose.

I cannot tell on the sex of the plant tho...but I'd bet some rep that its a female...


----------



## lordhighlama

Looking at the highlighted area, I might be spotting a pistil on the back side of that stem.  I'm saying girly girl!


----------



## Rosebud

I love you Lama, even if your wrong, i still love you!


----------



## lordhighlama

the probability of me being wrong is usually pretty high.  lol


----------



## Rosebud

Do i need better pictures? Tell me what to do someone.


----------



## bho_expertz

I am with Lord ... Think it is a Winner. Perhaps your dog spirit give you a hand ? Funny how life is


----------



## lordhighlama

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Do i need better pictures? Tell me what to do someone.


 
If you look at the backside of the highlighted area in the piture I posted, take a close up on that.


----------



## suburban

I'm going with Mr. Lama on this one - I see a hair (and the little bit on the node below looks girlish to me - on the third pic you posted)

Plant in the second pic looks very tentatively to me like it might be shaping up to be boyish (just a guess, though)

And the fourth picture looks like some damm good cupcakes (I'm pretty sure about that guess...)


----------



## Rosebud

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I am with Lord ... Think it is a Winner. Perhaps your dog spirit give you a hand ? Funny how life is



I hope so Bho, thanks.


----------



## lordhighlama

suburban said:
			
		

> And the fourth picture looks like some damm good cupcakes (I'm pretty sure about that guess...)


 
:rofl:


----------



## tcbud

I so like the idea of the light over your friend.  Not only will you be able to find him, but he will always be able to find his favorite spot.

As for the pictures.  I looked close and I am gonna say the third pic is a female.  If you look at the area below where lama says he thinks he sees a pistel (I see what he see's too), you will see what I think is a calix (like sub).  The nice pointed thing there, small but there.  The other one, could be male, but I see a point on it too (it could go either way), I just am not as sure as the third pic.  So, take a close look at the node below the one Lama circled, that is a calix! Congrats on a female!  This has been about like waiting for a baby in a waiting room.  Whew!

As for the forth, I'm in agreement, those are most for sure cupcakes.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, TCBud. I wish I had a cigar for ya, but that wouldn't be good for you so maybe a brownie.

Here is better pics  I hope and this is Satori A, if you don't mind will you please look again.
Please know my picture taking ability sucks much to my chagrin.





​
I will try to get better ones of Satori B


----------



## Rosebud

Here is Satori B (I hope)  I really hate that i can't take a good picture, just so you know.






​


----------



## tcbud

Rose, I just cant see in those pictures.  Step away from the plant, take a deep breath.

Were these taken with a flash?  How I take a pic indoors with a flash is I step back about five feet, and focus in with the zoom.  We want to look at the top two nodes.  Im sorry, I cant see what I saw in the first pics at all.  Male or female.  Sorry.

Thanks for the offer of the cigar, a virtual cigar would not have any health detriments.


----------



## dman1234

Sorry Rose i cant see either way yet.

They look good though, are you gonna top them?


----------



## tcbud

Im still going with the third plant in the first pics as being female.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, I am going to step back 5 feet, I took deep breaths of Jack Herrer. I am calm, and know I am going to go take really great pic's. Thanks again!


----------



## Rosebud

This is Satori B. See what a good teacher you are TC?

​


----------



## Rosebud

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Sorry Rose i cant see either way yet.
> 
> They look good though, are you gonna top them?



Ya know DMan, I don't know what the heck I am doing with these plants. I like to grow plants out with out doing anything so I can learn their natural structure, but these are getting too tall and they need to be transplanted, they are already showing lack of N. But of course I was waiting to put them in the 5 gallons until I knew if they were female.  I gave them a little N today. I need to check the Calichakra, haven't even looked at them yet and they are only a few days behind these. 
Suggestions always appreciated.


----------



## puasurfs

I would like some "seeds" or perhaps the recipe for that LAST amazing picture of food porn.. sry, but I seem to have the munchies right now for some strange reason...


----------



## Rosebud

My daughter is opening up a gluten free cupcake business. You can't tell they are gluten free. She did a hostess cupcake. I haven't had one of those in a hundred years. Wonderful. Made her own marshmellow cream filling. Good thing she doesn't live here with the cupcakes. Wish I could email you one pua.


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rosie. LOL, a deep breath of Jack Herer sounds good right about now.  Hang in there.  I can't tell yet either, but the one they were talking about does look like it may have a tiny preflower.  GREEN MOJO coming your way!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Powerplanter. Good to see you. I keep telling myself, that I can do this. I just thought they would have shown themselves by now.

Yes. the several deep breaths of Jack did help. I think I better do that again. Thank  you so much for the green MOJO. I need it.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

i looked at your picture and I think I can see 1 stigma, there should be two, but i figure its hideing, i agree with the high one, female.


----------



## Rosebud

:heart: :heart: :heart:  Skagit


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, it is a new day, thank goodness. I topped one of the calichakra today. She was getting to tall for the closet. I cloned a plant i have no idea if she was male or female, but i have it labeled so if it turns out male, i will toss it.
I can't believe the size of the stems of these Mandala seeds. I have always cloned with thin stems. I wonder if these monsters will clone?
Mr rb and I really went over all the babies. I don't think they have shown yet still. Do the balls always grow under the leave as opposed to the internode?
Thanks peeps.


----------



## tcbud

You can sex your plants quick by taking that clone and putting it in 12/12, should show sex pretty quick.  I think the guys here do that pretty often.

I am pretty sure the first little nanner for a male grows at the same place as the calix does, right between the stem leaf joint, or node.  Then the flower develops and hangs down a few more of the nanners.  The nanners also have a ridge on them, and the calix does not (it has the point and pistel), smooth for female, ridge on male (the ridge is where the male flower opens, kinda looks like what a lily petals will look like as it develops into a bud).

You say you have not checked the other strain you started from seed?  You might want to do that, for fun, no stress here.  This one we are looking at is a bit late, maybe the other strain is more on time?  I remember seeing sex between four and five weeks or forth to fifth node.

It is a beautiful sun shiny day here, hope you are getting sun too.


----------



## lordhighlama

tcbud said:
			
		

> You can sex your plants quick by taking that clone and putting it in 12/12, should show sex pretty quick. I think the guys here do that pretty often.


 

:yeahthat:  this works well for me and saves transplanting males.


----------



## Rosebud

tcbud said:
			
		

> You can sex your plants quick by taking that clone and putting it in 12/12, should show sex pretty quick.  I think the guys here do that pretty often.
> 
> I am pretty sure the first little nanner for a male grows at the same place as the calix does, right between the stem leaf joint, or node.  Then the flower develops and hangs down a few more of the nanners.  The nanners also have a ridge on them, and the calix does not (it has the point and pistel), smooth for female, ridge on male (the ridge is where the male flower opens, kinda looks like what a lily petals will look like as it develops into a bud).
> 
> You say you have not checked the other strain you started from seed?  You might want to do that, for fun, no stress here.  This one we are looking at is a bit late, maybe the other strain is more on time?  I remember seeing sex between four and five weeks or forth to fifth node.
> 
> It is a beautiful sun shiny day here, hope you are getting sun too.




Thank you so much TC. If I do the 12 hour do I then put the plant through a reveg after I find out what it is? 

 The sun is shining here too. Enjoy your day my friend. sorry i can't take pictures and my plants have a gender disorder.;~)


----------



## Rosebud

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:  this works well for me and saves transplanting males.


Same question as TC Lama! How long does it take then do you reveg?


----------



## lordhighlama

usually I'll top my plants early on, take that top stick it in a root cube and throw it in the flower tent, leaving the host plant in veg.  If you want you can reveg the clone, which will rebound fairly quickly, or toss the clone.  It's really just a matter of preference.  

I don't have as big of a problem tossing cuttings as some do tho.    There are always plenty more where it came from.


----------



## Rosebud

so lama, if you do that with the clone, without roots, how long does it take to show sex?


----------



## lordhighlama

a good healthy top will usually show within a week or two.


----------



## tcbud

Rose wanted the answer to be 12 hours Lama.....


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, yes, 5 minutes actually.
No, I just figured in another week they would have to be showing on their own. Wondered why to stress them. But, if you guys agree, I will do it.


----------



## lordhighlama

if you are going to top them anyway it wont hurt anything, thats for sure.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Lama. Is your place all finished and looking beautiful? I bet it is. I know you will enjoy that new space.


----------



## lordhighlama

no problem rose... I wish the place was finished.  But yes I will enjoy when all done.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Female Mojo!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks my friend.


----------



## puasurfs

Aloha RB~

*waiting*... LOL Female-MOJO!!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Been slacking on this on Rosie. Not 100% caught up, but I'm close. Things are looking real good. Both of my satoris popped. I just wish they were further along. I've got a special tent for them to flower along with the super silver haze under a 600W. 

Green female mojo for ya!!!


----------



## Rosebud

I missed you TKR. I know you have been through a lot and i am glad your back. hugs!


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i thought I had posted this long whiny post. It was with pictures. weird. must be the smoke this morning. I will try again.
I can't stand it anymore. My mandala seeds are not looking good because they needed to be transplanted about 2 weeks ago. The roots are pushing out the bottom of a three gal smart pot. I am going to go get some dirt and put the Satoris in 5 gallons and i guess stick in flowering. I don't want to do this as they aren't as big as I like in veg, and they haven't been nurtured the way I usually do because of lack of room. I thought those boys would have been gone two weeks ago and I would have room. So... here is a pic of all my grow spaces.

I will be right back, having trouble with the pic's.


----------



## Rosebud

​


----------



## 420_Osborn

I cant believe those haven't shown sex yet....

I'm sorry you're running outta room!!!

Is there any chance of putting ione or two in the back yard!!??


----------



## Rosebud

Not with all the thrip and spider mites that may be out there. Isn't that stupid. Why don't you just come down here and sex my plants for me.

I just got back from the grow shop, got some more 5 gal bags and dirt. I got some Roots organic and FFOF and happy frog. Should be a great cocktail for them.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Soil mix sounds Tasty!!! 

Ya know mom, I have today off...Dont tempt me!!! 

Uhh I hate SpiderMites...scratch the outside agenda!


----------



## the chef

U got some awsome salad rowing to Rosie!


----------



## rotten_socks420

Very nice lookin! keep up the goood work


----------



## puasurfs

Beautiful Mj Jungle-Heaven~

They look very happy RB! Just poppin in to see what's up with you..


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i think at least one of the two Satories is a girl. I transplanted them both into 5 gallon pots and will start to take clones now. I kinda think the other is a girl too, but i know i couldn't be that lucky to pop two seeds and both be female, so I am waiting a little longer on that one.

I moved the reveged Jack into the little clone area and I will start cloning that this weekend too. That gave me enough room to keep the satori's in veg and not move to flower.  I topped off the Chakra's with new dirt and i think that improved their moods. I think one of those is a girl too, but still no alternating anything on any of them. They are Seven weeks from sprout I think. Is that crazy? or am I? don't answer that. 
Happy weekend everyone.
I hope to dig in the veggy garden today.


----------



## BudLover#69

LOL,, maybe both!!, you know they say your crazy kids are a direct reflection of the parents!   just kidding,  good weekend to you too 

Hey that last pic up there sure is pretty dam what a nice bush, lol No pun intended,  Very Nice!


----------



## Wetdog

Hey RB

I'm just guessing, but are the Satoris the ones in the middle pic?

LOL, looks like it's going to be a juggle for space alright. Do you think perhaps a shop light rig could be done for a bit? ~$20, so it's cheap. I know T-12's aren't all that, but I have my old clone lights in the basement (T-12's, hung from a sawhorse), that come in handy when I'm out of room and I need *something* till other space opens up.

You could do clones under the same lights at the same time. Just thinking out loud.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud

That is a good idea Wetdog, thank you. The satori's are in the top picture in the armoir. They are the big ones with yellow leaves at the bottom. (sigh)

I wish we had our old "growlights" from 1975. Ha, they would have worked for a couple of weeks.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud

:ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao: 4U2!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is a good idea Wetdog, thank you. The satori's are in the top picture in the armoir. They are the big ones with yellow leaves at the bottom. (sigh)
> 
> I wish we had our old "growlights" from 1975. Ha, they would have worked for a couple of weeks.  Thanks so much for your help.



LOL--those old 70's "grow lights" were not really very good.  You would be far better off with CFLs than those old grow lights we used to think did something.


----------



## Rosebud

This is satori B, i say female, what say you peeps? Or can you even see from this picture.  
This is the second time i am having probs with the picture attaching. 

​


----------



## 420_Osborn

I think I see 3 pistols in there!!!


----------



## tcbud

Bulls Eye!  Looks very female to me.

*Congratulations!*  Their will be rejoicing in the waiting room here Rose.  I was having problems with pictures not posting yesterday, so frustrating.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Heard you were handing out pink cigars, I'm super happy Its a Girl!!!


----------



## Rosebud

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :aok: :aok: :banana: :banana: :dancing: :clap: 

I got me a GIRL!!!! Pink Cigars!! Yes Skagit.

Time to clone eh? 

Now, to take a pic of Satori A, if I can get one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Congrats--it is looking very girly to me.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you THG, couldn't have done this with out you. Well, i could have but wouldn't have been as fun. 
I feel lucky to get a female at all with the statistics of 50/50.


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats Rose


----------



## Rosebud

Oh thanks BHO! I appreciate you stopping by. These mandala's are fun  huh. Are your stems huge? mine are. I wonder how they will clone?


----------



## thomas 11111

Congratulations!!  I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks thomas, a pink cigar for you!


----------



## bho_expertz

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh thanks BHO! I appreciate you stopping by. These mandala's are fun huh. Are your stems huge? mine are. I wonder how they will clone?


I'm wondering how i'm going to keep one or two Mandala mothers in my future tent since the tent only has 4feet (  49-1/4" x 25-1/2" x 47-1/4" ) of height and the Mandalas are quite big in everything ... Fan Leaves, Stems ... and WE hope BUDS :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, We do hope for big buds. I find I don't treat my mom's very well and it works out ok. Here is a gold mom I am flowering now. I stuck her in the back where the light isn't so good, I topped her at least 10 times, now I have decided a year later to finish her and she seems to be a HUGE topiary tree. So, I guess we can do that with the mandala. Here is a picture of my Gold mom. She is the biggest tree I have ever grown.
​


----------



## Rosebud

That is such a cute picture, i think i should keep her there by the piano. ha


----------



## bho_expertz

That gold looks great. Remember the height before flowering ?


----------



## Rosebud

I can't find where I wrote that down, but my guess is the most she grew in flower was 6 inches. She is 4'1" now.


----------



## bho_expertz

That is my problem Rose. For the tent i'm looking at the max size of the mothers with the pot must be 3 1/2 feet ( or 110cm ) top. So much work for me ... Another curve to learn :doh:.
Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Erbal

If you are playing those Sonatas sitting there on the piano, I am jealous of the plant. I too play a wooden stringed instrument and enjoy a good classical piece.

Oh yea, the plant looks pretty awesome too!


----------



## Rosebud

*Erbal*, how funny  you noticed that, you must be a true music lover. I can really mess up the moonlight sonata and it is our daughter that rocks the Mozart. She has the gift, i have the appreciation as was said in Amadeus. Thank you for stopping by. What is the wooden stringed instrument called?

*BHO* You can keep them that size, depending on the strain. that is what most of mine are usually at harvest. Around 35".  I need to learn cm's, do you have any tricks for me to do that?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how i'm going to keep one or two Mandala mothers in my future tent since the tent only has 4feet (  49-1/4" x 25-1/2" x 47-1/4" ) of height and the Mandalas are quite big in everything ... Fan Leaves, Stems ... and WE hope BUDS :hubba:



I do not keep mothers.  I take clones of clones of clones of clones.....

I have never seen any degradation in the quality of the clones doing this.


----------



## Rosebud

I am having so much fun having one girl, i wonder if i have two. This is Satori A  What do you think?
THANK YOU.


​


----------



## tcbud

Is that a calix on the second node down? It is pretty small, but kinda looks like one, pointy.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I do not keep mothers. I take clones of clones of clones of clones.....
> 
> I have never seen any degradation in the quality of the clones doing this.


 I'm with you!!! But I always grow a couple clones to pretty big proportions in the cloneing closet getting ready to be put in 12x12 room, these I call my moms if only for a short period, its the perpetual thing,there ready to make flowers, By the time i'm getting ready to harvest I move them into the 12 x 12 room, and move her clones to the upperdeck,under the 450, now there my new moms, I hope this is what BHO meant, clone em once and turn em to flowers, give a couple clones away.


----------



## thomas 11111

Hey Rose!  How are ya?  That spider just knows where to find the good buds that's all  :banana:  Your babies look great!


----------



## bho_expertz

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am having so much fun having one girl, i wonder if i have two. This is Satori A What do you think?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU.


I'm with TCBUD. It looks like female. But give it a day to be sure


----------



## the chef

Female.


----------



## puasurfs

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :aok: :aok: :banana: :banana: :dancing: :clap:
> 
> I got me a GIRL!!!! Pink Cigars!! Yes Skagit.
> 
> Time to clone eh?
> 
> Now, to take a pic of Satori A, if I can get one.



Congrats RB!!!~

I knew it all along! :rofl: awesome!


----------



## Staffy

looks great mate. so far looks fem to me. keep up the good work.


----------



## Rosebud

It has to be all the female green mojo you have sent me..I do think both satories are girls.

I found aphids on my mandala girls. I can't believe it. Well, yes I  can. Yesterday I went to throw out a bouquet of garden flowers my neighbor brought over after our dog died last week, When I saw aphids all over her flowers. Crap. So this morning i am looking at something that looks like water marks on my leaves. After inspection, first finding the ****, then the critter. All plants are taking their turn in the kitchen sink with warm water spraying the hell outta each and every leaf.  
The thing with aphids are they are all female( till the fall) and they are all born Pregnant. And they reproduce every three days. so they aren't to be taken too lightly, although I hope much easier to eradicate then the dreaded s mites.

It took me a long time (several days) to pay any attention to this water marking on leaves. Had not seen that before. I was too busy looking for nanners. I hope i can get them with plain water, if not, safers will do it. Outside in the rose garden I just squish them with my fingers. The ones the birds don't eat. Now I think i know what that spider was eating. hm.
That is my thesis today. Thanks for all your help and support.


----------



## Rosebud

Just found out I can't lift 5 gallon smart pots when soaking wet, too heavy. oh oh.


----------



## bho_expertz

You need some View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## 420_Osborn

:rofl:

OMG!!!

Rose...you obviously need to keep lifting.....the bong


----------



## kaotik

hey rose
have you dealt with aphids before?
i ask, just to be sure you've ID'd them correctly.
as the damage you speak of sounds more along the lines of thrips than aphids to me.
aphids (from everything i've seen) leave weird bumpy almost burn blister looking area's, not what i would call water marking. (i've only ever had them outside on the currant though, and what i've seen may just be the later damage?)

i'm sure you've got it covered (sounds like you know a lot more than i about them  ) just thought i'd post  
take care


----------



## Rosebud

Kaotik, were you just in my grow room and heard me say, what the heck.
What I saw was a soft bodied wormy thing gold or green.
I do have black **** from somthing. I washed each leaf, but if it is thrip, that will not work. 
I just know about aphids from master gardners..that they are all girls and all preg.
I do know thrip, I will take a picture, of course it is worse then i thought.  And of course I took them in the flower room to get better light during the day and so have most likely infected in there. 
I have the water mark *and* the bump.

BHO, do i need the little man or the weight.?

Oso,  I need to lift some weights I guess. I wonder what that weighed. I did it, but it killed me.kinda.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a couple of leaves, what do you think?




​


----------



## kaotik

yikes
bummed to hear that rosie 
i hear from a lot of my local buddies how much they hate thrips.. even more than spider mites and powder mildew. i beat them fine though.

i managed to defeat mine with a neem oil product called Einstein oil.
you'll likely need to apply whatever you use a few times (like most bugs they reproduce quick) but hopefully you can stop em

good luck 

*the "soft bodied worm thingy" was enough to make me confident that's what you had.. the picture assured it  sorry to say


----------



## Rosebud

so is your diagnosis thrip?
I have delt with thrip in roses for years, but have never looked at one under a scope.
Is that thrip?
What i see as thrip is minute tiny white things. That if you shake a rose over colored paper you can see it.
I am organic, so that makes things a little trickier.
Thanks kaotik?


----------



## kaotik

neem oil is organic  
*i'm organic too


yes, my diagnosis would be thrips. but i'd not be offended if you wait for a second opinion   
seems they come in a few shapes and sezes.. i've dealt with mainly pale orange-ish ones, some flew, some just ran at mach speeds.


----------



## 420_Osborn

IDK what you got over there rose but letting the soil get really dry will help.

If the critters are living in the soil that should drive 'em out and/or kill 'em.


----------



## tcbud

Dang Rose, sorry to hear about the bugs.  From what I understand the Neem oil will mess the bugs reproduction cycle up, so they cant reproduce.  Worth a try.  And like Kaotik says, organic.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, I got my Common Sense Pest Control book, my fav, out and it gave me a good tip. I covered the top of the three gallon pots with a bar rag and took it to the sink and sprayed it upside down. With safers soap. I have done all the plants and looked at the big girls and a couple of leaves look like maybe, so i hit those too. I don' t know if a thirp likes the bloom, i think not as much as the leaf.

This insecticidal soap was left outside all winter, bad rb, and i wonder if that affects the product. I sure as heck hope not. I will watch closely in a week and hit it again or what ever the label says. I think it is three consecutive times.
Kaotic, i appreciate your help. I used to man the phones for years at master gardners, but there was never any marijuana calls. I had never had thrip on my inside garden, what a surprise, a really sucky surprise. 

Do you know when columbian gold is cured, it really is gold? I just figured that out this morning. That only took me a year to notice. ha. 
Thanks TC, I will maybe have to resort to neem if this doesn't get it. 
Is it warm at your house yet?


----------



## bho_expertz

Good luck Rose. Bugs are worst then little crazy men


----------



## tcbud

Warm inside Rose, outside no.  Pouring rain here today.  I mean HARD.  Midwest watch out, this is a windy and hard hitting storm going that way.

Hope the Safers works for you.


----------



## Rosebud

The midwest needs a break. Those poor people.

The safers is my first thing. I just can't believe I was all getting blase' about bugs and i got um again. See ya can never relax and just hang around and look for naners. I really at first thought I had just handled these Mandala's more then ever and damaged their leaves. I am kinda slow I think.


----------



## Rosebud

Update:
The seedlings got too big so I bought a new T5, 4 foot and boy are those plants glad to stretch out. They are cooler and cheaper to run then MH right? Anyway very nice. While at the grow shop telling the guy I thought his Roots soil had given me thrips, and he said, could have. So he gave me a gallon of "tea" that is made and runs in a vortex machine. Have you guys ever heard of it? Anyway, it is full of beneficial nematodes. He gave me a gallon and said I would be back for more. You mix 1 cup of the tea to one gallon water. He said they will eat the thripe larva in the dirt. He said it had a negligible amount of npk.  So I am very excited. The beneficial mites I got from them worked the  best of anything for spider mites, so i am hopeful. My leaves look like crap. I guess  i should post a picture so you can see what greenhouse or indoor thripe damage looks like.  Most of you probably know but I didn't as the damage is different then  rose thripe.
Maybe pictures after some C Gold.:48: :2940th_rasta: 

We need a vaporizer icon!


----------



## Rosebud

​Don't they look awful? I could be mortified if i wasn't loaded.


----------



## rotten_socks420

Oh they dont look to bad at all Rose! Still look very healthy and if ya got the problem under wraps they will only look better from here! Well unless something else happens.... lol knock on wood! I just got done takin care of PM with mine, also had mild spider mites, i used Azamax. Got new pics up!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

No, they don't look awful.  They are just a little under the weather and it sounds as if you have things well in hand.  I have had spider mite attacks that look far far worse.  I have never had thrips.


----------



## Wetdog

Good going on the T-5's. They'll love it.

I use Safer's a lot and like it much better than neem. Maybe because I've used it for so long. Just don't apply it in the sun, or get it on flowers. Found out the hard way about both when I had orchids.

I do organics, to a point. LOL For SM, I go right to the Forbid, but for aphids and scale, the Safer's works fine. IDK about thrips, never had a problem with them.

Girls are looking fine, don't stress so much.

Wet


----------



## kaotik

heck, i've had far worse lookers even without any infestation, rose  
 lol

as for the tea.. the nematodes sound great.. but what about the adult thrips? i don't think that will do much to cull them will it?

congrats on the new light 
i just recently bought some new t5's for my veg area.. no more life support, they can actually 'veg', and not just 'stay alive'  
love it. definitely will be cheaper and cooler than the halide.. heck, i swear they're cheaper than my old t12's i was running, and put out mega more light.


----------



## Rosebud

Wet dog, I do too like  safers as a first line. I had a clone with neem damage and had a hard time pulling it out, years ago.  Thank you wetdog, i am going to try not to stress so much. I found out working with a neighbor on a neighborhood garden, that I am a perfectionist in the gardening dept. I need to quit that.  

Kotik, i owe you a big thanks for you telling me it was thrip. I had never had it in house either.  I know exactly what you mean about "just staying alive" That is what they were doing in the closet/armoir. Congrats on your new lights too.
I used the safers soap on the adults. I sure hope this "living" water will do what they say. I will check on Sunday or Monday and do another soap for any adults i missed. 

So now they have a new fan oscillating a window open, warm t5 light, not hot and not burning the tops. So they seem happy. I know I feel better, don't know about them.

Thanks again for stopping in. THG, I am glad they don't look awful. Now it is back to nanner spotting. Still no alternative leafs. Someone said that was because of the 24/0 lights? Thoughts?
i ask the guy at the grow shop if he could "sex them" he said he didn't know me that well. ha.


----------



## puasurfs

Laughs @ "doesn't know me that well..." :rofl: The nerve of some ppl... 
I don't even know what those lil things are that have imposed themselves on you but I am sure they won't be around for long once you get a hold of them! No nanners yet? I think it's another girl holdin out on you! Female-GREEN-Mojo!


----------



## tcbud

Rose, how goes the battle?  Thinking of you and thought I would check in.

I am spraying the clones I got from a dispensary just in case.  They gonna get worked over pretty good before they actually get into the garden.  I do NOT want a repeat of last year.


----------



## Roddy

Hope all is well, my friend, they look fine to me!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey *Roddy* Thanks for stopping by.

*TC* thanks for thinking of me. I was thinking about you too. Did you get to go fishing last weekend?
Ya know, i don't blame you a bit for spraying your clones. I hate what spray does to them. Even the safers is really harsh on them. But, ya gotta do it. 
I still don't know the sex of two or three seedlings. They still have not alternated and they are 2 months old 

I cloned, but not so successful with the soap damage.  I will try again. I love the new T5's. it is great. I did find a boy, looked like a little ball on a little stick. And there was more then one.   So he was outta here.

I hope you have sun people!   I will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud

Here it is tomorrow (not)

The first one is of the Mandala girls I hope. The Satori's are on the right. If they are both girls, i was lucky as i only had two seeds come up. (i planted 3) As it goes down the line there are some clones mixed in with the other mandalas. Columbian gold has dried out twice and between that and the soap she is not happy. She got a bigger home today. I thought about just tossing her, but she is the last one besides the one in flower now.

The other two pic's are of the flowering room. Cgold, Twreck,and Medicine woman. They are happy at least. M woman's leaves go straight up. Does anyone know why?
These girls are on day 36 or something in flower. I love hanging out in there with them. I will miss them when they are gone. They are easy.

Awe yes the ups and downs of growing.
Sorry for the essay.







​


----------



## Ruffy

lookin good rose, i hope all turns around. green mojo


----------



## puasurfs

Awww RB! They look great! Been a few days since that last time I saw them too! Awesome! Yes, we will miss them, but...


----------



## thomas 11111

Looking great rosie.  Have you seen mine?  You have nothing to worry about.  I pray to have yours beauty.  Keep up the good work brother!  Take a puff off this and relax :bong1:


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rose.  They are looking good.  Mouth watering for sure.  Just wondering, have you heard from fader lately?  Hope he is ok.  Peace my friend.


----------



## jbyrd

Looking good Rose 

On the thrips, the right nematodes will do the job for sure.  I'm leary of the tea though, did he add the nematodes to the tea and send you right home to water? Nematodes will drown if left in liquid for too long .

If you can, next time get just the nematodes and add them to ph'd R/O and water right away.  It's the best way to make sure you are getting as many live ones as possible into the soil.  The nematodes will also attack and kill adult thrips that go into the soil to lay eggs. You can order online, smallest batch is 30$ but it's well worth it to get rid of those pests.  I use safers stakes and nematodes, no sprays at all and it takes care of the problem.  The ones you want are *Steinernema feltiae*


----------



## the chef

looking real good Rosiie!


----------



## Rosebud

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Rose.  They are looking good.  Mouth watering for sure.  Just wondering, have you heard from fader lately?  Hope he is ok.  Peace my friend.



I have been thinking about Fader and wondering if he is ok. Hopefully he will be back soon. Thanks for stopping in PP.


----------



## Rosebud

jbyrd said:
			
		

> Looking good Rose
> 
> On the thrips, the right nematodes will do the job for sure.  I'm leary of the tea though, did he add the nematodes to the tea and send you right home to water? Nematodes will drown if left in liquid for too long .
> 
> If you can, next time get just the nematodes and add them to ph'd R/O and water right away.  It's the best way to make sure you are getting as many live ones as possible into the soil.  The nematodes will also attack and kill adult thrips that go into the soil to lay eggs. You can order online, smallest batch is 30$ but it's well worth it to get rid of those pests.  I use safers stakes and nematodes, no sprays at all and it takes care of the problem.  The ones you want are *Steinernema feltiae*



Thank you for that info. I have had great success once with beneficial mites for the spidermites. I was wondering what effects the roots organic ferts have on the nematodes? Do you know how I should do that? Alternate the tea w/ the nutes? My big girls are hungry.

This "tea" is pretty cool if it is what it says it is. It is in a big vortex machine that looks like a giant funnell that has the water moving constantly. You can use any kinds of tea you want. Yes, it is only good for a day or two. You can see when it dies, it is yucky.

That is great news they will eat the adults laying eggs too. I am sure all the eggs are female. Gotta be in awe of mother nature and what she does so every organism has a chance of survival. I put some outside where i have a problem with rootvine weevil. 

Thanks again for the info jbyrd.


----------



## Rosebud

the chef said:
			
		

> looking real good Rosiie!



Thanks Cheffy. we learned about big lights didn't we. Makes a diff huh.


----------



## my my

Rose, im sure you know by now the T-5's do put off some heat, but nearly like the MH lamp does..
your babies will be just fine! they are in Good hands!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Mymy!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps.
Well, i was just minding my own business thinking train wreck had a couple more weeks and it is ready early.  I checked and we are only at 6 weeks. I took it last time to 8. Here is a picture of my surprise. I guess i will take her down soon...after a little clear water.

Here she is.  
​


----------



## Rosebud

Is this a fan leaf or what? This is on Satori. So big and pretty.
Yes, that would be fan leaf bragging.
​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I just love those huge fan leaves that Satori puts out.  She (thinking positive here) looks so nice and green and healthy.


----------



## bho_expertz

The thrics on that TrainWreck are looking awesome. TrainWreck ... How long does that take to finish by your experience ? 
My mandalas also have those huge fan leaves. They are really fans leaves.

Have you already feed them right ? I can see some burned tips .


----------



## powerplanter

:shocked: :fly::holysheep: :clap:


----------



## 420_Osborn

My cut of Trainwreck is done around 45 daze every time!

Looking really good over here Rosie


----------



## Rosebud

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> The thrics on that TrainWreck are looking awesome. TrainWreck ... How long does that take to finish by your experience ?
> My mandalas also have those huge fan leaves. They are really fans leaves.
> 
> Have you already feed them right ? I can see some burned tips .



Hey *bho* those leaves are something else. I have not fed them. If they are burned it is from the soap i had to use for thrip. I had heard from THG that they were nute sensitive, (not her words) so I wasn't planning on feeding until flower which is the way i do all my plants anyway. With FFOF you don't need to, in my very humble opinion.

The train wreck has not been honed yet. I like the tricomes to be clear and cloudy on her. Last time at 8 weeks it was not as peppy as i like. Too much amber. Another time I took half the plant at 6 weeks and the rest at 8.  This will only be day 47, i am surprised. A good surprise. Means I can move one of the Satori girls in there.

I will check in on your grow again.I have enjoyed following along. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## bho_expertz

Strong tea then . Trainwreck ... another in the wishlist


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Just dropped in to say hey, dang thrips, time to take the gloves off. lol. I found all the strains your growin in a book i have, it has a add on about mandela. I hadn't read the advertisements, nice pictures , anyway I went shopping today and got some new nutes that novellechef was talking about, there made in issaqua and I really like buying local. hendrikus


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Skagit, i have been reading about your grow. I like buying local too.

Train wreck is coming down this morning. I decided to just cut half of her off. I will show a picture later.

I went to see my old clone guy, tasted some violater kush. I need to smoke that again and see what I think. not sure.
Then he had a romulen/og mix. I didn't get any clones nor take him any as my plants have a social disease...thrip.

The big girls in flower do not have thrip, so that is a very good thing. The grow shop gave me another gallon of the tea and said to just "top dress" the pots with one or two inches of the stuff full strength. So I did that. 

ok, later dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the pretty Train Wreck before harvest. I hate to cut her down. But it is definitely time. i did a little taste test and when the test is this good, just think what a little curing will do.
I love MP, i learned how to cure from NV's thread, which i just tried to find so i could post a link and I couldn't find it. 




​There is a Gold behind TW, that is the funny twisty cola thing.


----------



## Rosebud

ps, I got 170 g out of the top half of TW. that means dry about 2 oz. The ones I lst'd are much heavier then the ones not. duh rb.


----------



## thomas 11111

Rosebud said:
			
		

> ps, I got 170 g out of the top half of TW. that means dry about 2 oz. The ones I lst'd are much heavier then the ones not. duh rb.


Beautiful job Rosie :aok:  That trainwreck cola is a sight to behold :yay:


----------



## tcbud

oh yes....beautiful!

Great Job Rose.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Man rosie, that trainwreck looks good, A friend asked me about tradeing some DT and C99 for trainwreck and a blueberry, if your trainwreck is as good as his O BOY, I loved it.You did a wonderful job raising that girl. Definitely blue ribbon at the fair.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Violator Kush lol, sounds heavy duty,  just got a lead on some old school hiwian, lol cant spell it. violator kush put me down for a bushel.


----------



## powerplanter

The Train-wreck is beautiful.  Nice job Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you guys, I really appreciate it. It isn't like you can invite the neighbors in to see your cola. 

I will always have train wreck, I hope. It makes me sing the "my pot"s too good song." sure is stinky in here. Skagit, my TW is as good as your friends. 

Thanks again friends.


----------



## Ruffy

hey rose:woohoo:  t.w looks killer!! just keepin an eye on ya:watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud

I will be giving a smoke report Ruffy. Wish I could send ya a joint through a post. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## my my

Rose if you were my Neighbor we would be sure to invite you over to show off our cola when its ready! lol.



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you guys, I really appreciate it. It isn't like you can invite the neighbors in to see your cola.
> 
> I will always have train wreck, I hope. It makes me sing the "my pot"s too good song." sure is stinky in here. Skagit, my TW is as good as your friends.
> 
> Thanks again friends.


----------



## Rosebud

Mymy, I think we could get in trouble if you were my neighbor and that would be great fun.


----------



## my my

Well Rose, 
One thing for sure, neither of us would do with out a buzz!  lol...


----------



## Roddy

Beautiful TW, wish mine had turned out as nicely!!! CONGRATS, my friend!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Roddy.  Train wreck can be a beautiful thing. Next time you won't have that problem. You should have seen my first TW, can you say popcorn? Yes. what a difference a little light makes.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

You sing to your plants rosebud? I made soil today, coco mix, and ended up singin shimmy shimmy coco bop, wonder how many peeps have heard that on the radio. lol, The whole yards in bloom here, the rhodys, azelas wigilia everythings blooming,


----------



## Rosebud

That is so awesome Skagit. Finally, what a spring. You have everything we can't grow over here. Our soil is way to alkaline for those beauties.  I will be singing that song now... Have a great weekend.

I talk to them. They are great listeners.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy Saturday !

I put the big Mandala's into flower today. I have no idea if they are for sure female, but I think they are. I figure if they are boys I know it will be a mess if i don't catch them, but these in flower are a couple of weeks to harvest so I didn't figure it would hurt them any. Am I wrong about that? Here is a pic of the Satori A&B They are 22" and 24" going in. You can see the thrip damage.

​


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Happy Saturday !
> 
> I put the big Mandala's into flower today. I have no idea if they are for sure female, but I think they are. I figure if they are boys I know it will be a mess if i don't catch them, but these in flower are a couple of weeks to harvest so I didn't figure it would hurt them any. Am I wrong about that? Here is a pic of the Satori A&B They are 22" and 24" going in. You can see the thrip damage.
> 
> View attachment 170632​


 
Nice Rose, they could be monsters, just keep an eye on them, the male parts will be obvious before they cause any damage.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks dman, I am a clone girl, i don't know what i am doing with these mandala kids. I appreciate your help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think most people are nervous about sexing their plants.....until they do it once.  It is very easy to tell the males and females apart once they show and you do have time to get them away from your girls.

They are looking great, even with the trip damage.


----------



## kaotik

:yeahthat: 
yeah no worries rose, you'll (we  ) will know it's a dude loong before he's able to do any damage.

lookin good


----------



## Rosebud

Thank goodness you guys will know *Kaotic*, what would i do with out ya'll?

Thanks *THG*. It will be glad when this learning tool is behind me. They are ten weeks old and I was sure from everything I had read I would know at 4-6 weeks. So that makes me think they are male, you know slow to grow up???lol Kidding, kinda.


----------



## powerplanter

That hurt Rosie, that really hurt. Ha Ha.  Plants are looking good.


----------



## Hick

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank goodness you guys will know *Kaotic*, what would i do with out ya'll?
> 
> Thanks *THG*. It will be glad when this learning tool is behind me. They are ten weeks old and I was sure from everything I had read I would know at 4-6 weeks. So that makes me think they are male, you know slow to grow up???lol Kidding, kinda.



:rofl:... in the botanical world, males are usually earlier to mature than the ladies...10 weeks is exceptionally long to exhibit IMO/E.
                and just when you think "this learning is behind you"... someone will bust your bubble ...


----------



## woodydude

Seeing those Satori's is making me drool thinking I have some baby ones. Can't wait to see how they develop while flowering.
Here's some girly mojo for them. W


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Woddy D. This strain is amazing in it's hardiness. They have the biggest fan leaves I have ever seen. Not one fert given.  They have thrip damage and don't care...they are just behind in their gender issues. ha
Can't wait to see what shape it takes in flower. It is the same size as all my other plants that go into flower. My others never stretch more then 6 inches at the most. Usually around 3. Fun stuff ahead. I wasn't going to grow in the summer...Ha, Oh well, couldn't miss  this.


----------



## Rosebud

Just jarred TW, i got 2 and3/8 oz. Not my biggest but I love the way it works. Very nice and speedy. 

I have purchased a new product. It may have been a waste of 16.00 bucks, but.. It is 99 % water, do ya think they saw me coming? Anyway it is supposed to electrocute the bugs with some frequency. Perhaps this is indeed bovine ****. Anyway, i have treated all the girls. It is called "That Stuff"  Mighty Wash.  By NPK industires. Not much info but i will let you know. So far I scared a spider with it. It made the spider freeze, then it walked away. Oh boy, I sprayed aphids and they died. It is pink water. I feel a fool, but will see. 

Happy Sunday to each of you.


----------



## Old Hippie

Nice Plants Rosebud! very NICE! :farm:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Just jarred TW, i got 2 and3/8 oz. Not my biggest but I love the way it works. Very nice and speedy.
> 
> I have purchased a new product. It may have been a waste of 16.00 bucks, but.. It is 99 % water, do ya think they saw me coming? Anyway it is supposed to electrocute the bugs with some frequency. Perhaps this is indeed bovine ****. Anyway, i have treated all the girls. It is called "That Stuff"  Mighty Wash.  By NPK industires. Not much info but i will let you know. So far I scared a spider with it. It made the spider freeze, then it walked away. Oh boy, I sprayed aphids and they died. It is pink water. I feel a fool, but will see.
> 
> Happy Sunday to each of you.



If they sold Forbid or Floramite in ready to use form, they would be 99% water, too.  It would be cool if this works.  Don't feel foolish, someone has to try new products and it might just work.


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud

I have been testing the mighty wash on earwigs, aphids, spiders, outside thrip and it takes them out
*THG*, Thank you for stopping in. This stuff is 99.8335% water. I am going to write to the company and ask some questions. Guess what...I HAVE ALTERNATING leaves on the Calichakra. 
I think so far of the 5 seeds I planted 4 are female, that would be good if it is true huh.

*Old Hippie* It is good to see you. How are you? are you growing? Journaling?

*PP* I didn't mean you. You have grown up nicely I am sure.  

*Hick* What a treat to see you in my journal and I wasn't in trouble or anything. 

Thanks *Woody D* It will be fun to see how they do in flower. I took clones of the satori's A&B. Thanks for the needed mojo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You have to wait a while before you can tell if it takes out the mites.  In warmer more humid conditions, they really slow down their reproduction.  If you are mite free in a week or two, I would say it did it.


----------



## powerplanter

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have been testing the mighty wash on earwigs, aphids, spiders, outside thrip and it takes them out
> *THG*, Thank you for stopping in. This stuff is 99.8335% water. I am going to write to the company and ask some questions. Guess what...I HAVE ALTERNATING leaves on the Calichakra.
> I think so far of the 5 seeds I planted 4 are female, that would be good if it is true huh.
> 
> *Old Hippie* It is good to see you. How are you? are you growing? Journaling?
> 
> *PP* I didn't mean you. You have grown up nicely I am sure.
> 
> *Hick* What a treat to see you in my journal and I wasn't in trouble or anything.
> 
> Thanks *Woody D* It will be fun to see how they do in flower. I took clones of the satori's A&B. Thanks for the needed mojo.



Thanks Rosebud....:heart::hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Good Morning Fellow Growers.

Happy Friday. 
I have a new way to clone, not recommending it, it just happened.
I took cuttings a month ago of Train Wreck put them in water and forgot about them. She has roots.  So i may try these others the same way. I think i just lucked out because of the good light in the window and the right temps outside. 

The last picture is all the Mandala girls (i hope) in the flower room with the flowering Gold and Medicine Woman. 

They have been through a lot, thrips, too small of pots, too strong soap, light burn, but they are looking ok, and I promised the next ten weeks or whatever it is, i will be really good to them. They said ok.

Here you go: Hope you all are having a good Friday.








​


----------



## Ruffy

happy fri rosey sing to them and they will love you even more:woohoo: and by the sounds of things, they are happy again. enjoy your day


----------



## dman1234

Very nice Rose.

I love pics of a flowering room with plants at different stages.


----------



## Rosebud

damn, what have you done to yourself.


----------



## Rosebud

Ruffy said:
			
		

> happy fri rosey sing to them and they will love you even more:woohoo: and by the sounds of things, they are happy again. enjoy your day



I hope they are happy again or on their way. They are very forgiving plants huh.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> damn, what have you done to yourself.


 
You mean my Avtar, it was hot here today so i went for a walk.


----------



## Rosebud

Dman, no those are not outside clothes honey. no, wrong, no.


----------



## lordhighlama

lol @ dman
rose, haven't been to check the progress in here for a bit.  Looks like things are starting to smooth out for you now.  Good luck coming your way, and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Rosebud

i smiled when i saw your name, miss ya.
How are you doing? Hope you project is winding down.


----------



## lordhighlama

the project is over rose.  Yep you heard right the project is OVER!!!!   :lama: 

I'm even going to get to mow my lawn this weekend.   

See ya sweetie!


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rosie.  Nice looking plants.  I was wondering if cuttings would root if put in water.  I know some plants will, but I wasn't sure about cannabis.  In the third pic., what is the tall one on the far right with all the beautiful buds?  Sorry, I'm drooling.:aok:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I've got some cuttings in water on the patio, I'm at my legal limit, and don't really want to clone them, but hey, your honor,the're doin the're own thing, honest!!!  I went out and checked them, no roots, the're about 2 weeks old, I added a little water to the clonein solution, i mean the cup the're in. I bought a old 1968 post office scale garage saleing , weighs ounces up to 4 pounds, got it for 5 bucks. kinda cool.


----------



## jbyrd

Right on Rosie   I do that all the time.  I throw away hundreds of cuts every run and when I take my clones, anything in the dixies that didn't make the cut for the cloner I just leave in there.  They root eventually, just gotta top of the cups once and a while so they don't drink up all the water.


----------



## burner

Lookin good rose, I have some mint and different plant cuttings in water on the window sill waiting to root...didn't know it worked with mj! That's awesome


----------



## Rosebud

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Rosie.  Nice looking plants.  I was wondering if cuttings would root if put in water.  I know some plants will, but I wasn't sure about cannabis.  In the third pic., what is the tall one on the far right with all the beautiful buds?  Sorry, I'm drooling.:aok:



Hi PP,
That would be Medicine woman. My night time smoke. I love her. I don't have her dialed in as they say or she wouldn't look quit so dead when she has a couple weeks left.  I am going to feed her more next time.  She will always be in my grow. Muscle relaxer big time.


----------



## Rosebud

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've got some cuttings in water on the patio, I'm at my legal limit, and don't really want to clone them, but hey, your honor,the're doin the're own thing, honest!!!  I went out and checked them, no roots, the're about 2 weeks old, I added a little water to the clonein solution, i mean the cup the're in. I bought a old 1968 post office scale garage saleing , weighs ounces up to 4 pounds, got it for 5 bucks. kinda cool.



Your new old scale sounds very cool.
These cuttings were just in water. Pretty cool huh. 
Thanks for stopping by Skag.


----------



## powerplanter

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi PP,
> That would be Medicine woman. My night time smoke. I love her. I don't have her dialed in as they say or she wouldn't look quit so dead when she has a couple weeks left.  I am going to feed her more next time.  She will always be in my grow. Muscle relaxer big time.



Nice looking plant Rosie.  Some dank buds.  PEACE!!


----------



## tcbud

Nice you got a clone from that cutting.  I had one left once from cloning and had it in a coffee can in some Super Thrive and water, it rooted.  It was pretty darn hot out on that porch too and no direct sun.  Always amazing, this plant of ours.

Thanks for looking in on my journal.  If you are even in my neck of the woods, come on by Rose.   Your girls look great.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks TC.

Just took down the momma gold i have had for a long time. What a bunch of little buds on the bottom. I need to get that dialed in better. I thought I had taken lots of the bottom off. Not enough. It  had been topped so many times and not treated the best. She was kinda a runt. I will be interested in what i got off her. I do like the smoke a lot. It makes ya giggle if your so inclined.  I had help w/ the harvest today, our daughter is here so, bonus!

​


----------



## my my

she looks beautiful Rose.


----------



## bho_expertz

Those buds ... Congrats Rose. Happy smokings


----------



## AlkaloidContent

I agree great job.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

If thats the runt, I'd like to smoke the pick of the litter, lol,


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Skag, She was the runt of the clones when I took clones from her mom. I had her for over a year and topped her so many times. She was root bound in a five gallon smart pot. She was over 4 foot when I put her in flower. I am rethinking keeping moms. The yield will be small i think.
Thanks for stopping in *mymy*, *bho* and *Skag*.


----------



## Roddy

Wow, rootbound in a 5gal smartpot...that's craziness! I'm clipping and cloning as I go, seems to be working good for me so far!!! 

She looks yummy and not really all that small a yield?? Nice looking all the same, my friend!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Roddy, had a  little popcorn bud in the vape this morning, and i am ready to go! I took her at cloudy this pheno is more sativa. I learned a lot from her.  She was wilting every day cause she was so root bound. (bad mom) But geez, what's a girl to do? I couldn't lift her if she was in a 7 pound pot.
Which reminds me, i started lifting 3 pound weights today. Gotta get stronger for this dirt farmer life i have now. Good to see you roddy.


----------



## Roddy

LOL, lifting and strengthening, dirt farming is healthy for you!  My hydro shop buddy is trying hard to talk me into an ebb/flow....I told hi I could buy a lot of soil for that $600 investment! But, it may be something I think about trying out lol

I bet she needed water daily too?

Good to see you as well, my friend!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Why not make your own ebb and flow Roddy?  You can put one together for far less than $600.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the  columbian  gold mom ready to be jarred.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:stoned:



*Hick*.....when we gonna get that scratch and sniff button back?..stop keeping it from us :hitchair:


----------



## bho_expertz

awesome rose :aok:


----------



## powerplanter

Nice job Rose.  96 g's,  good job.


----------



## lordhighlama

yum yum rose!


----------



## niteshft

Hi Rosebud!
 I read earlier about you rooting in plain water and something went off in my head and couldn't bring it to mind. I've just realized what it was today and put it all together.

 I too, had some start roots in plain water. I hadn't intended to do it that way, I had just planned to store them that way for a while. When I noticed roots I left them there to develop. I then planted them and had high hopes. They didn't fair well. I have one plant left in the flower room but I can't dial in the feeding. The leaves are dying back and flowers are light and wispy like they aren't getting enough light but they are directly under 600w. 

 The other plants never did well either and found the roots to be sparse and underdeveloped. I think that is the problem with the one in flower. Imo, it would be best to use a rooting hormone when rooting cuttings in order to establish a well developed root system. The hormone will induse many more points where roots will develope and give you better results. I would show a pick of the plant but it's light out for them so I'll post it tomorrow.   niteshft

EDIT: The closeup of the plant wouldn't load for some reason. The plant is in the middle front. As you can see, all the other plants are lush.


----------



## Rosebud

That's amazing nightshft. The rest of your plants look great. I put a little clonex in the water. Mine are all in dirt and looking good so far. we shall see, thanks for the input.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Peeps,

THG, when should I start fertilizing these Mandala girls? They show no need, but I don't want to go too long. They have only been in flower 2.5 weeks. I usually give my others a shot of N before going in and I haven't done that. They were in veg for so long. 2.5 months or so. They have not had one nute cross their leaves.

The satori is bigger then the chakras. 

Why do i always water and then take pictures so the pots are really heavy when i move them for the pic's? Just smart that way I guess. 

Here they are: ​


----------



## Rosebud

PS, These are the girls i ended up with. 2 out of three seeds of the calichakra were girls and one out of two of the Satori was female. That was hard. ha


----------



## bho_expertz

Feed them  And be aware if you have main colas ...


----------



## Rosebud

You mean powdery mildew? I live in a desert with very low humidity and have fans blowing on them always. I am sorry that happened to you bho. That sucked.

Why do you say feed them if they don't show a need? Just wondering. The stuff i read said they were  nute sensitive but yes, i agree i don't want to starve them.


----------



## bho_expertz

I didn't had powdery mildew but Botrytis. But happy that you have that controlled.

I think that you should always fert. They say ( Mandala ) that you don't need but for big buds you need to juice them. But not too much :doh:


----------



## Rosebud

i am sorry I got that confused bho. It is a fungus isn't it? This is the first year that we have had black spot. I saw it on one rose, it is the first in over 30 years of growing.we had a very wet spring, so i could probably get that botrytis too. How did you get it?


----------



## kaotik

just keep vigil over the big buds rose.
botrytis *or 'budrot' for us layman's  arrives with high humidity and real fat cola's.
she is a heartbreaker if you don't catch it.. as you have to cut away some nice chunks off your cola's.

look for funky dying/browning bud/bud leaves.. and do not let any dying bud leaves ever get swallowed up by a developing bud, that's where you're most likely to encounter it.



i long for the days of watching for bugs and botrytis.. powder mildew has shown me what a real nuisance is


----------



## bho_expertz

I bought two new vents and a mini-dehumidifier. Big fat cola that was mine :doh:.

EDIT: Bought to try prevent it next time


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You mean powdery mildew? I live in a desert with very low humidity and have fans blowing on them always. I am sorry that happened to you bho. That sucked.
> 
> Why do you say feed them if they don't show a need? Just wondering. The stuff i read said they were nute sensitive but yes, i agree i don't want to starve them.


 
Be aware the Powdery mildew thrives in extremely low Humidity aswell as high, im sure you will be fine and not have it at all Rose, but just so people are aware, very low is also an issue.


----------



## Rosebud

There is supposed to be fungus eating bacteria  in my tea i am giving them. I want a microscope so i can see these bacteria i am buying. 
I didn't realize that with low humidity Dman.Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


:watchplant:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 4u2sm0ke again.


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> PS, These are the girls i ended up with. 2 out of three seeds of the calichakra were girls and one out of two of the Satori was female. That was hard. ha


Thee out of five, you hit the jackpot!  Better than fifty percent, I would be happy.

It may have been hard, but I am sure you will be pleased in the end.  It really does get easier spotting those males once you have done it a few times.  The real hard part is killing them, imo.

Congratulations!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks TC, i have to admit it was kinda fun to tear his little butt up and toss in the compost heap. Although, they do look really strong and happy those boys, so I understand what your saying. Yes, I thought my odds were good. I will be checking in on your grow soon. I hope you catch some fish this weekend.

I hope you all have a great holiday weekend and have fun or rest or both.


----------



## tcbud

As much as I would like to keep a male, I only have done it when I had one inside early and got the pollen and killed it way before my outdoor girls were even close to ready to receive male dust.  I made seeds a couple times.  Did not care for the unstable genetics.  I grew some out one year and two plants made it to the end, each one looking like one of the parents.  I have such a short window to grow, I just dont want to take chances with oddball plants.

I also hope you have a wonderful weekend.  Fishing is on the menu for us, prolly the only thing we will do for the fourth, maybe if they have fireworks go to them, but from what I understand the STATE has nixed all fireworks in the state this year.  Understandable, but dang, I like me some Fourth of July fireworks.


----------



## faderharley

I know it's been awhile, have not fully reviewed your last few weeks of your journal but will read it this weekend...thought I'd stop by and wish you and yours a great 4th....


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Hey rose, just dropped in to say hey!!  crabbing started today, The Mrs. and I will be eating dungeness over the 4th, I think I'll go back out tommorow, fishing out of LaConner, heres some yard pics, everything is really shineing in the yard, all the weeding and work is paying off, the wifes cut flowers are just unreal, she does some really nice arrangements when she has ferns and babys breath etc. I'll go take one more pic of her vase in the front window,  killer lillys. ah heck rose i'm in your grow journal, hey heres some flowers celebrating your successful grow,


----------



## Rosebud

*Fader*, so good to see you back. Are you leaving us again till the fall? At least if I know your going to be gone I won't think ya died. ha. I was worried about you after your surgery. I am so happy you are so pleased with your final product. (Just read your journal.) Wish we could smoke a bowl of our golds and see if they are anywhere near the same.

*Skag*, what a treat to see your flowers in my journal today. Your clematis and lilies are amazing. It is amazing the difference in the air on your side, I swear it is soft air(really) because of the moisture. Ours is dry. The colors are great. Thank you for posting. I think your wife and I are of like minds in our yards. I do flowers for weddings. It is fun.

*TC* I was very happy with 60 % females.  Man, they are stretching under the HPS. I will have to take a  pic. I am not used to stretch like the calichakars are doing. I understand about keeping a male. I don't have the room to not grow good genetics. (do you remember my fumar?)

Happy holidays you Americans. Happy weekend to the rest of you great MP'ers.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *Fader*, so good to see you back. Are you leaving us again till the fall? At least if I know your going to be gone I won't think ya died. ha. I was worried about you after your surgery. I am so happy you are so pleased with your final product. (Just read your journal.) Wish we could smoke a bowl of our golds and see if they are anywhere near the same.


 
Hey Rosebud, no I plan to keep active on all the forums, I find that the forums, about 8 of them I belong to, is an excellent learning tool.... I have a big list of items I need to get done before 2012 w/our house, including using some outside contractors as well, can't have the house smelling like a ton of cured pot.... I am hoping to get up and running w/my new grow by the end of August... as far as comparing our CG, believe me if I could find a safe way to get some to ya, you would be enjoying right now... 

it would be so kool if these forums had a 1x/year growers convention.... bringing your finest for others to taste and enjoy... I know I'd try to get there. Tell you what, check your pm later, might toss a few ideas your way.... btw, if I died, I'd let you know b4 that happens, lol


----------



## Rosebud

Fader, how you gonna let me know you died if your dead??



Here is a picture of Satori. I had her out today to re-arrange the plants this morning and took this of her in the front of the window. I know I brag, but isn't she beautiful? What a lovely plant. 
I fed them last night for the first time. They just didn't look hungry yet, maybe i will regret that. I am learning with these mandala girls.





​


----------



## Ruffy

whats your soil mix? they look great, keep up the killer grown


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Ruffy, I use fox farm ocean forest, but i have been adding happy frog to it. I think it is the Mandala strains that  are so hardy. I have used the same soil for ever. 
Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Both shots are the same plant?

Looks so green and happy! Your rocking the girls Rose!

I noticed the leaf tips are a little burnt. You said you fed for the first time last night, what has been in the water for the rest of the grow? Plain?

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Ozo!

 Happy 4th! warm enough for you?

 Yes it is the same plant. The only two thing this plant has had is a slight case of thrip and I sprayed it with some hocus pocus stuff that worked. It has had a "tea" with beneficial's in it. Has a tiny amount of NPK, negligible I think it said, that I get from the grow shop fresh. Do you think that is why it is so beautiful? The stems of this hardy girl are striated. I have never grown anything this pretty and tough. i know why THG likes it so well. I have starts trying to clone. All this praise and i haven't even smoked Satori. 

Are you doing summer school? I hope you have a break now.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I really like the look of the Satori, it's really starting to look like summer here at last, here's a pic for you, the mrs.'s  roses are kicken butt.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Not doing summer school, thank god.

I think think with the combination of the "loaded" Fox Farms soil and the tea you gave her that was enough...I dont use that kind of soil but its got some nutes in it.

I may have thrips, no pictures as of right now for you to check out but if the problem continues I will post some up. Time to read up on thrips!


----------



## niteshft

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Ruffy, I use fox farm ocean forest, but i have been adding happy frog to it. I think it is the Mandala strains that  are so hardy. I have used the same soil for ever.
> Thanks for stopping in.


 
I use foxfarm as well and it's great stuff, my plants have been doing much better with it. I usually cut it 50/50 with a high quality seed starter mix.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps, thanks for stopping in. Thanks for the rose *Skagit*. Do you know which one that is? Pretty red.

*Ozo* Glad your not doing summer school. Thrips aren't as bad as spider mites. Any insecticidal soap should work. and repeat in 5 days, i think it said. I used some electrified water...really. hocus pocus stuff. I even called the company to see what it was, didn't get very far. 

*niteshf* How you doing guy?  why do you cut your soil w/seed starter?  I add a little happy frog to get the mychoroz  (sp)...you know what i mean.

Here is the grow room: Medicine woman at day 10 weeks 2 days. Starting to show some amber, this is by far my fav for night time smoke. I did some research on line and it is sketchy but it lists the name of the guy that came up w/medicine woman and he is from eastern oregon, which would make sense  why there are clones here in Wa. Some people think it is the same as Medicine man, but he said it is not. Someone else said it is the same as purple urkle, but i got no purple, never had. I was just interested in the genetics cause I am. When it was growing next to the WW they looked identical in every way. Not.  ANYWAY, she is at 73 days and just starting to show a little amber. I wish i knew who her parents were. just curious. (you might remember I didn't like the WW and gave it all away.)

​ So the dead looking girl is medicine woman and we have 2 calichakra's and one Satori in there. 

I appreciate MP and you all very much.


----------



## tcbud

Girls look so nice in the window.  Something about when they are that age that I just love.  Like all potential, so much potential and beginning to have their distinctive odors.

Have a great day Rose.


----------



## faderharley

Nice looking bud Rosebud, the colas on the right hand side look awesome... Why did you not like WW? I must had passed over that, sure would like to see you try Blue Widow.... I donated some to a few friends a few weeks back and whenever I run into them, that's all they talk about is getting some more Blue Widow, and these people are bigtime consumers of bud... I told them a friend gave me some and has now moved out of town, otherwise they would hound me forever about it...

Plan to donate a few doobs to another few friends on this Sat. bike charity run/rally, can't wait to see thier response.... have not order seeds yet for my upcoming grow, can't decide, there is about 20 different strains I'd like to grow.... so many strains, so little time and money.... 

Right now: 6 Skunk#1, 6 Royal Haze, 3 Thai-stick, 6 White Rhino and 12 feminized Blue Widow are on my short list, still a month or so before I can even plan on the new grow, but I hope you will honor me by providng me w/your support and friendship........... btw, I'd touch your soul while you are sleeping, that's how past loved ones/friends talk to me....  

later Rosey


----------



## Rosebud

Fader, until you soul touches mine, tell your wife to contact me. ha. How bout you just stick around a long time.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey peeps.

I finally have an even canopy with the Mandela
 girls.
​
Here is a Jack Herer that I reveged thanks to Hick and Ozzy's help last winter.​
And finally my medicine woman coming down today at  76 days.​


----------



## Mutt

looking forward to the herer grow. Love to see one stuffed in the flower bed. LOL no one ever notices em.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Mutt. I can't believe the Jack looks so nice. I need to clone that one, but have too may clones at the moment. When will the outside ones start to flower? Do i have a month or more? I want to clone Jack before she starts to flower. Jack is in a grow bag, and whenever the cable guy comes, we bring it in for a few minutes. Portable Jack.  I don't know if they would notice her or not.

Medicine woman gave a good harvest. I will weigh when dry, might be my biggest yet. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Rosebud

Just weighed the Medicine Woman and got 2 7/8 ounces.... I am happy with that as that is just bud, didn't weigh the little shake I got.  Here is a pretty pic.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Just weighed the Medicine Woman and got 2 7/8 ounces.... I am happy with that as that is just bud, didn't weigh the little shake I got. Here is a pretty pic.View attachment 172544


 
Is that from one plant Rose??

3 oz off a plant of good quality smoke is no small feat, Congrats.

way too get er done.


----------



## Rosebud

yes one plant. It is my biggest harvest yet. She went 76 days or something, her picture is ^ up there. I think it is a full ounce more then usual. Thanks Dman.


----------



## Rosebud

I must be losing my mind, i just posted a huge post in Oso 420's journal.  I think i copied it. sh*t.


Here are the Mandala girls 5-6 week of flowering.

I have a guy coming over to do the yearly maintenance of the HAC.. So I am cooking bacon to mask the smell of the marijuana growing all through my house. Garlic and onions worked last time.

I am sad today, I think i told you we lost our Hannah dog 6 weeks ago. I thought we had a puppy in the oven but found out last night that she isn't preggers. Our male standard poodle misses his sister. I went to three dog pounds yesterday. I hate to say it but I am so spoiled by the dogs I have had for the last 15 years or so and I don't want a shedder in the house, in our bed, etc.

That's what is going on here today. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Roddy

Very nice, Rosie, I can almost smell those beauties!!

And sorry about the pooch problems, I hope everything works out and the family is happy again soon!!


----------



## stemjosh

mmmmmmmmmm bacon   good idea tho lol very strong smell


----------



## Rosebud

josh, I know...then I ate it. You know bacon is the gate-way pork.
Roddy, they are smelly no kidding. Hope these guys leave soon. I am out of bacon.


----------



## powerplanter

LOL  The gate-way pork.  Yeah, next it'll be pork chops, and then Ham.  Then comes Country Ham and Sweet Ham.  Hi, my names PP and I'm a Porkaholic.  LOL.  Cheer up Rosebud, things will get better.    MOJO of all colors coming your way.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you PP. Very nice to see you. I know it will work out the way it is supposed to, just silly to be disappointed a dog didn't get pregnant.

Then Sausage...OMG Would that be pigsanonymous? PA


----------



## powerplanter

Ha Ha.  OOOHHH, I forgot sausage.  Yes, everything works out as it should.  Meditate a little, and I said " Meditate not Medicate ".  LOL  Actually both are good with me.  And now, I think I will go and do the latter.


----------



## Locked

Looking good Rose.......oh and I love me some bacon. Yummy.


----------



## faderharley

Your grow looks excellent, nice fat colas... sorry about your dog


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I smelled the bacon, time for a  BLT with my BLZ.. good move on the bacon, not quite as obvious as ozium.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Looking good!!!

Even with our cooler temps, Our "sam" is shedding like crazy...Boxer/Lab mix...she's a cutey!

I dont think ya posted in my thread???


----------



## Rosebud

I did , my big long post up there,  i deleted it as soon as i figured it out. DUh. 
I will miss your grow oz.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2

hey Rosie lookin good and stinky over there,colard greens will hide it also,my wife will cook up a nice batch when we know unexpected guest are on the way.....just harvested some SugarBlack Rose,a freebe bean I got last year,will let u know how she smokes.....peace


----------



## Rosebud

Sugar black rose sounds interesting. Are you doing ok Mr? Still rocking, I hope? So very good to see you. Yes, i want a smoke report.


----------



## Rosebud

Putting Train Wreck in flower today, wanted to show you what a pretty plant she is. 25 "
Here is Satori in the shadows. 36" at 6 weeks.
Have a great weekend Peeps. We are having some friends here for three days.I have been in all her weddings, ha, so we go way back. we will find out just how good my stuff really is huh? Had to move all the veging plants out of the guest room cause the light would be too hot and bright for them...what a lot of shuffling. It is all good.




​


----------



## Ruffy

be safe rose


> I am doing all white huge arrangements for the wedding. hope they turn out..


 does that mean every table will have a killer white strain as a centre peace? lol:hubba:


----------



## Ruffy

oh, i see u have smart pots. whats your opinion on them?


----------



## powerplanter

LOL  All of them huh??


----------



## Rosebud

*PP* Yep, every one she ever had...i was there and in a couple. LOL. She hates it when i introduce her as my friend________ and i have been in all her weddings. we laugh. all good right? She tells people i raised her, she is a few months older then me. She has only been married four times. 

*Ruffy* I love my smart pots. The root zone is very different then in a reg pot. They seem to be all feeder roots instead of the large tuberous roots. I don't have to water them slow. I use the shower head and fill those puppies up. Mr RB, put a plywood top on our bathtub so i could fit more plants in flower and he put holes in it so i am lucky. In my veg, I have saucers under them and put in quart and a half every three days or so. I like the ones with handles. I like them cause they are light weight and the root development is pretty amazing.  Thanks for stopping in guys.


----------



## Rosebud

Ruffy said:
			
		

> be safe rose   does that mean every table will have a killer white strain as a centre peace? lol:hubba:



That would be the ultimate floral arrangement. White Buds on every tablecloth. Some day maybe. ha


----------



## 420_Osborn

Sad day in the Land of Oz, Rose(mom)

my grow needs to be torn down and every piece of equipment needs to be stashed...


----------



## Rosebud

Why?????


----------



## Roddy

Hoping for the best......


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

That trainwreck looks real nice, you got the gift!!


----------



## Rosebud

I think it is time for an update. These Mandala girls are now sharing the flower room with train wreck and my last gold I am flowering. You can't have it all in a bathtub!

This is satori in the foreground and Kalichakra in the  back.


​
Thanks guys for stopping in.


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful.

How soon they grow up.  Well it doesnt feel like soon while your watching them anyway.  Looks like you got some killer smoking coming your way Rose.  Good Job!

P.S.  Just reading back a few pages now, I am so so sorry to hear of your loss Rose. So sorry.


----------



## faderharley

they look awesome Rosebud, can't wait to get started w/my next grow


----------



## Rosebud

I can't wait for you to get growing *Fader*, this is whats going on in the rest of the house.











​


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you TC, yours are huge already, they really doubled in the last couple weeks right?


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I can't wait for you to get growing *Fader*, this is whats going on in the rest of the house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 173201​
> View attachment 173202​
> View attachment 173203​
> 
> View attachment 173204​


Looking really good, you should get a nice harvest from those gals... so glad I opt to wait for fall, this damn heat wave is still reaching over 100 each day....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud, they are looking WONDERFUL!


----------



## Rosebud

They are growing because of you THG and the needed speedy weed..  Mandala says 65-70 days, when do you harvest yours? I usually don't go too amber on my daytime smoke. What are your suggestions? I vaped a little kalichakra this morning it actually had some cloudy tricomes. It is going to be good as it is already, but know I just smoked it 10 min ago. ha.


I did 100 flower arrangements this weekend for a wedding with 300 people. I am pooped, that is why i tried out the Kalichakra.

My compost tea has little tiny things moving. They look like a stick, the size of it you drew a straight line on paper they are half that wide. and they are bendy. They move around like an inchworm. Do you think they are dancing bacteria? Anyone???hm???

It is a challenge growing in this heat, i wonder how you stop? I always have something that needs to go into flower. What a problem right?
Thanks anyone that has the patience to read this ramble.


----------



## powerplanter

100 flower arrangements.  Sounds like fun to me.  I would like to start doing something like that.  Not the wedding crap, LOL, but just to grow and sell, kinda like a hobby.  I might pm you and see what it takes, such as lighting and stuff.  As you know, I have a lot of pain so I need something to do besides sit around the house and feel sorry for myself.  I need to have an income besides SSbenefits.  I've always loved working with the soil.  My Mother said she always thought I would be a farmer.  My parents owned 300 acres when I was growing up.  Any waaayyy.  Stay cool Rosie.  PEACE!!!


----------



## Rosebud

*PP*, do you have a farmers market around you that you could take either produce or flowers to? 
I must tell you I don't get paid for doing the flowers. I only do them for close friends and it is usually my gift to them. You should farm. I love farming and it is in our blood, you and me. I don't want to live on a farm, too much work as you know, but a few vegis and flowers are fun. If i can help you in any way let me know!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning,
I just took a pic of Kalichakra. she is over three foot and has a funny cola. 





​
Enjoy your weeks Peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud, I generally go somewhere between 9 and 10 weeks on my Satori--I find that Mandala's flowering estimates are fairly accurate if you are adequately lit.  I also do not let many trichs at all go amber--I like that up and get doing something high.  However, I recently ordered some Point of No Return to try (also ordered some Beyond the Brain).


----------



## powerplanter

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *PP*, do you have a farmers market around you that you could take either produce or flowers to?
> I must tell you I don't get paid for doing the flowers. I only do them for close friends and it is usually my gift to them. You should farm. I love farming and it is in our blood, you and me. I don't want to live on a farm, too much work as you know, but a few vegis and flowers are fun. If i can help you in any way let me know!


  That's a great idea Rosie (farmers market).  Never thought of that one.  I was never so sick that I couldn't work, but this Fibro-Myalgia and Lupus is killing me.  I wish I could still do some farming.  Those days are gone I'm afraid.  But just to grow some veggie's and flowers so I'm not stuck in the house all day watching reruns of Rerun.  LOL  I can't think of the name of that show right now.  Thanks again Rosie.  You always have good Ideas.  Plus the flowers could help cover up the smell of the.....flowers. :hubba:  Ok, I must be off.??


----------



## Rosebud

THG, i just read up on your new order. WOW. That sounds like some scary good pot. The BTB is even recommended for MS patients. Good to know. I can't wait to hear how you like it. Very interesting.

PP, I wonder if we have fibro because of all the chemicals used on the farm when we were kids. I am pretty sure that is what did it for me. I used to run behind the sprayers in the orchard when i was little. Not so bright, me thinks. Oh well, my house and yard are chemical free. and i feel better for it. Hope you get some good medicine soon and get to work outside.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> I just took a pic of Kalichakra. she is over three foot and has a funny cola.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weeks Peeps.


 
 WOW, nice monster you have there Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

You would know monsters, mr og larry fattest buds ever.
Thanks dman.


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you TC, yours are huge already, they really doubled in the last couple weeks right?


Seems like they have, or filled out a bunch due to the Stretch.  The Indiana Bubblegum and AK47 have filled out the most, I believe.  The Cindy has put on the most mass tho,IMO.

Your plant you have pictured lastest is Awesome.  I love the look of that bud, bpom entry?


----------



## BBFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> My compost tea has little tiny things moving. They look like a stick, the size of it you drew a straight line on paper they are half that wide. and they are bendy. They move around like an inchworm. Do you think they are dancing bacteria? Anyone???hm???


 
Are you seeing those with the naked eye?  They are most likely insect larvae.  One of the challenges that can arise with compost teas.  That's why you want to use a sock when brewing.  What are you going to do with it?

Plants look fantastic Rocebud.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosebud

BBF, could you make a house call please? Tell me about the sock, is it a nylon or what kind of sock. 

Yes I can see them, i will go try to get a pic. They are very cute. No, i can't get a picture.  the look like this ___ . and bend in the middle and swim.
I have spilled my tea everywhere I can. Neighbors and my veg garden. I make sure to tell people we need to wash the tomatoes now. I have used it on my flowers and in the grow rooms. House plants. No outbreak of any nasty's so far. Do you think if I pour it out and strain it I will be able to reuse the strained tea as my starter is in there?

thank yo so much for your help. Wish i could do something for you.


----------



## Rosebud

tcbud said:
			
		

> Your plant you have pictured lastest is Awesome.  I love the look of that bud, bpom entry?



oh you sweet talker, you know i suck at photos. It has a double cola though. Maybe for the month of Aug? we will see. Did you get the thrip under control? i haven't but I haven't tried real hard, as they are everywhere outside. I am looking forward to a freeze, but not for you, for a long time.


----------



## BBFan

Hi Rose-  They could also be nematodes, most of which are beneficial (hope I didn't alarm you).  Excellent for your outdoor garden and if you have soil infestations indoors they could help there also.  They are part of the soil food web and are integral to healthy soil.  Many feed on fungi and bacteria which ultimately becomes more food for your plants.  Some do however feed on plant roots.

I thought I remember you once saying you mix DE in your soil.  That will take care of most bug issues for you anyway.  The nematodes may actually help, depending on the species.  So many things going on in the soil!

Any old sock will do (an old tube sock) for brewing compost tea.  The fungi and bacteria you're getting from it will all make it through the pores.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!
Took some pic's this morning of the mandala girls at around 8 weeks. I will be glad when they are done as I need the flower room but mostly I want to smoke them. Here is Satori this morning and the Kalichakra ladies. I hope anyone reading this has a great weekend.





​


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Wow Rosebud ya did good girl they look very impressive.
T4


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you T4, I have to give the credit to Mandala. Amazing hardy genetics. They are huge, over 3'. Thanks for stopping in t4.


----------



## dman1234

Very Nice Rose, they are in great shape for week 8.

your gonna be sick of trimming soon too.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks dman. such a problem to have eh?


----------



## tcbud

Rose your pics look so awesome.  That looks like some hard hitting smoke you got going there.  I can almost hear those girls singing!

I dont think I did get the thrips under control.  I do not see them on new growth, but I just have a feeling they are not gone.  But, I would rather have them than the Borg any day.


----------



## Rosebud

We be tricomes, tc! The satori is supposedly 28 % or something. I will let you know in a couple of WEEKS. YEA.

I am with you thrip any day over you know what.


----------



## Roddy

AWESOME looking grow, my friend, great job indeed!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Roddy. It is the genetics, I am sure. It will be fun to smoke them. I have cloned all three. It will be interesting if I can tell a difference between kalichakra1 and 2.  Then what, get rid of the less then? I feel fairly certain i will keep the satori forever. Fun problems to have huh.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job Rose.


----------



## bho_expertz

looking good :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Weedhopper.

Bho, thanks. It has been a long grow huh compared to yours I think. 

Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## ston-loc

Looks great Rose! Great job!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you ston-loc and welcome.


----------



## bho_expertz

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Bho, thanks. It has been a long grow huh compared to yours I think.



Different ways to grow but if the results are the expected better . How long are you going to let the Satori's ?


----------



## Rosebud

The Mandala site says 65-70 days on the Satori and 68 on the kalichakra and that is what THG did. I won't let it go amber as it is supposed to be up. I really need the flower room so i will have to be patient for the next 10 days or so.

Do you like yours? Tell me everything?


----------



## powerplanter

I am so jealous, the stuff I could be growing now.  Oh well, soon enough I guess.  Rosie, let me know about the Kalichakra.  I will be wanting a daytime smoke as well.  Everybody keep your fingers and toes crossed so Ohio will come to their senses and pass the MMJ bill.  I know it's tough to do with a joint in your hand. LOL  Man I really need this to pass, or I will be getting a D I V O R C E.  Come on and sing along. HA HA.  I can't handle this pain for too much longer, jail or not.  Happy Trails Rosie.


----------



## Rosebud

Hang in PP. When will you know? November? I sure hope you can grow legally very soon.


----------



## powerplanter

I don't know if it will make it on this years ballot Rosie. The Politicians made sure of that.  But 2012 is just around the corner.  If it doesn't pass in 2012 I will be looking for a place to stay. LOL Any takers.  My wife and I always said we would like to live in New Mexico, so that may be my next stop.


----------



## bho_expertz

I really like mines. 
Sadhu buds are hard like rock. From what some friends tell me &#8364;15 is the street value per gram. I don't know since i didn't sell anything. It is a almost pure kush strain. Lot's of crystals. Very good for hash making.

Ganesh is not so strong but very tasty ( mint ) and very heady. Very good daytime smoke.

Woman ... I'm really happy. Will mount the tent again next week and will germinate 8 autoflowering seeds in 11 liters smartpots, so i can have some smoke until the next Mandala grow. Very special smoke the Mandala one.


----------



## Rosebud

I know bho, well, i don't know as i haven't smoked it really yet, did try a tiny taste too early still had a kick...bad rosebud.
Bho, can you teach me liters vs gallons. I was educated in the united states a long time ago and they didn't care about Celsius and liters and euros and such, please excuse my dumbness.

Anyway...the mandala strains seem kinda magic to me..they are just so pretty and so hardy. Love them.

Mr rb and I are going on a pick-nick today. I am making fried chicken and potato salad, his fav. We are heading a couple hours away to where I grew up, in fact i will be going by the old farm house as they need an original deed (1890's) and I have one. (no, i am not That old) Then food by the river. Hope it isn't too hot. Oh did i mention i will take a joint of gold wreck..my fav hybrid..co. gold and trainwreck rolled in the same joint...that is how I hybridize. ha. 
Have a great Sunday all ya all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There are 32 ounces in a quart.  There are 33.8 ounces in a liter.  So when measurements are in liters, I just round out to quarts.

I also love the nice big hard nugs that mandala strains have, also the huge fan leaves and the lush growth.  I hope you like Satori as much as I do.  Nothing wrong with taking a LITTLE test bud to see how your girl is coming along, if you don't do it too often.

Have a great time on your picnic--sounds delish.


----------



## bho_expertz

1 gallon= 3 Liters

1 Euro = 1.4263 U.S. dollars



Have a nice picnic happy rolls.


----------



## Rosebud

THG, since you are here, i hope you come back. when you say that more plants don't mean more in harvest but has more to do with light, I think about that all the time. So in your experience would 2 ten gallon pots in a space be as much harvest as 4 5 gallon pots. Could you elaborate on that please? Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Great lookin smoke RB, and it's not all genetics, you put alot of love into those girls, and they're lovin you back, hope you guys have a good picnic!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Rosebud said:
			
		

> THG, since you are here, i hope you come back. when you say that more plants don't mean more in harvest but has more to do with light, I think about that all the time. So in your experience would 2 ten gallon pots in a space be as much harvest as 4 5 gallon pots. Could you elaborate on that please? Thank you ahead of time.


  Hey Rose, I can't speak for HG, but I think shes talking about , #1 strain!! #2 Topping and training techniques, and #3 the amount of time you let the plants veg!! I think these 3 elements are what gives you your bigger harvests, along with proper nutrition. pot size is important too, and light of course.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I know bho, well, i don't know as i haven't smoked it really yet, did try a tiny taste too early still had a kick...bad rosebud.
> Bho, can you teach me liters vs gallons. I was educated in the united states a long time ago and they didn't care about Celsius and liters and euros and such, please excuse my dumbness.
> 
> Anyway...the mandala strains seem kinda magic to me..they are just so pretty and so hardy. Love them.
> 
> Mr rb and I are going on a pick-nick today. I am making fried chicken and potato salad, his fav. We are heading a couple hours away to where I grew up, in fact i will be going by the old farm house as they need an original deed (1890's) and I have one. (no, i am not That old) Then food by the river. Hope it isn't too hot. Oh did i mention i will take a joint of gold wreck..my fav hybrid..co. gold and trainwreck rolled in the same joint...that is how I hybridize. ha.
> Have a great Sunday all ya all.


 
I dig picnics, summer family reunions anything that's outdoors, bike rallies have been awesome so far this year.... 1st time in 3.5 weeks the temp finally got down to the low 90's-upper 80's.... When I woke up this morning, looking out the window, the early dawn sun rising and reflecting against some purple clouds I thought, yeah it's gonna be a great day.... so..............

after helping out the old ball and chain for 3 hours, completing the honey-do's list.... I finally got outside to detail my bike b4 I rode..... was nearly completed and out of no where here comes a big thunderstorm, starting to spit alittle and the wind kicked up to 65 mph... I started the bike and I had to turn it around, to do that I have to drive out onto the street, back up and then pull back into the drive, drive it into the backyard garage, the wind so bad I nearly got knock off the bike, after I got it into the garage, it started to hail big time...... I thought, yeah one hell of a day...:holysheep:


----------



## Rosebud

Fader, we must have passed 20 bikes today and i thought about you each time. I tried to be extra courteous, not run over anyone or flip anyone off.   The reason the storm came up is because you called your wife the old ball and chain.   Sorry your day was ruined though. Maybe tomorrow or did it clear up by now and you are out there.


----------



## powerplanter

Rosie, your my kind of gal.  Picinics, fried chicken, potato salad.  Watch out for Yogi. LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> The reason the storm came up is because you called your wife the old ball and chain.



:yeahthat:


:ciao:  *Rose*...Much :heart: Girl

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I:heart: 4U. Thank you for telling me about Chef.

I went in this morning to Kalichakra #1, she is the one I topped so has two main colas laying down bent in half. I hooked her to the shower and she is back up. She seems to have more weight then the #2 which is a single cola. Want pic's?



​
Anyway, when i have topped a plant before and not her sister they end up with the same weight. These poor girls only have a week to go and I think they have had it with my compost tea and wish i would leave them alone already.  kalichakra 1 is the hard one to clone. Do you really think the smoke will be that different? 

Thanks for stopping by. And thanks to each of you for your help in making me grow pretty good stuff.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Fader, we must have passed 20 bikes today and i thought about you each time. I tried to be extra courteous, not run over anyone or flip anyone off. The reason the storm came up is because you called your wife the old ball and chain.  Sorry your day was ruined though. Maybe tomorrow or did it clear up by now and you are out there.


 
hey Rosebud, that storm lasted for 2-3 hours, knocking down limbs/branches and we lost power for a few hours... it just down poured, but we needed the rain, my lawn got burned up due to the 3+ weeks of the heat wave and drought..... states above Missouri have been flooding, the Missouri river has been high since early spring.... it's been allot warmer this summer than it has in the past 5 years..... anyway can't wait to crack a few seeds in mid September, I miss the grow and what I have plan for my perpetual grow should be pretty cool....  take care


----------



## Rosebud

I can't wait for you to crack a few seeds too Fader.

I feel like growing pot is a full time job this morning. 

Took clones of Jack Herer, T Wreck, and Medicine woman. I think i took 4- 5 of each as i always think  they won't make it. 
Transplanted the calachakra clones 1 and 2 into 5 gallon smart pots. Need to do the Satori's  (two of them) after i go pick up some more pots.
I am pooped. But everything is better, the girls are breathing easier in the bigger pots. 

I have to say i can't wait to get the Mandala girls  harvested. The kalichakras look way rough. Satori is still forgiving of what ever I need to be forgiven for. 

Here are pic's of the clones.


----------



## starwarz

Looking Good Rosebud!!  Glad to see you've got the Jack H!  Love that strain!


> I feel like growing pot is a full time job this morning.


oh it is.. depends on how much you grow.. but it's definitely a full time job!


----------



## Rosebud

Starz, how good to see you. I was missing you, glad to see you back.  I reveged the Jack and I hope the clones work, they usually do.
What are you up to?


----------



## the chef

What abot me.......


----------



## starwarz

Just living the dream Rose! Got a lot on my plate, good thing I'm reeeaaaal hungry right now.. Got some outdoor going along with the perpetual indoor rooms, having fun but spare time is few and far between.. camera's been down for a minute but hopefully I can get another soon.

What did you think of your last round with Jack?  I can't get over the taste, and the smell in veg is soo distinctive!


----------



## Rosebud

*Chef*, I have a few new gray hairs worrying about you. I am glad you have company but sheesh, just a little note to say, hi i am not dead, would have been good. missed you  guy! I am glad your fine and BACK. you were missed.

Starz, how do you describe the smell of Jack? I didn't think it smelled good growing. It is just a very special pot. I cured it well for once and I love it. I don't smoke it daily I save it for special times.


----------



## the chef

.....yes mam.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *chef*


Dont go makeing *RoseBUd *get any more grey hairs ....*the chef*:hitchair:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Very nice looking Kalis RB! Looks like they could go a few more weeks before theyre done. I wouldn't worry about the burn...just give them water from here on. Looks like a lot of bud is on them.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you BBP, I apprecitate your thoughts. I will not feed anymore. I think your right a couple more weeks maybe longer. I kinda went crazy with the compost tea... Again, thank you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

No problem RB. We all burn them from time to time. You should still have a great harvest.


----------



## Rosebud

BBP, I just read your journal. Wow. I am humbled you are here reading mine. You take great shots of tricomes, and your plants were amazing. All those varieties. What is your favorite purple?


----------



## the chef

She can always take some from me!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey CHEFFFFFFFYYYY, good to see you back!

note to self. the reveged Jack herer outside is flowering today!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> What is your favorite purple?


I'm really not sure RB. I dont think ive found it yet. The closest i've came is probably Purple KushxPurple Wreck/Blue Moonshine. Dank, smells good with nice colors. Thanks for looking through my thread!


----------



## Rosebud

BBP is that 1/4 kush and 1/4 train wreck and 1/2 blue moonshine? Talk to me about purple strains, i know nothing.


----------



## the chef

Hey Rosie! Purps is nice!


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i was so busy being obsessive with the mandala girls that Columbian Gold waved at me today and asked if i remembered her? I looked and she has an amber or two and i don't want any on her so I will harvest her today, a week or so younger then the Mandala girls.  CG is leaving my grow today. I have a lot of her to smoke and I don't have room to do them all, darnit. I am letting her go as she is a pain to harvest and I like her a lot but between her and trainwreck i will have to keep TW.

She looks bad, but i  promised truth in journaling so here she is.

​
When I pulled her out I also got a good look at the TW. I wanted you guys to see how pretty a plant this is. 

​ATTACH]173838[/ATTACH]
​to be cont.


----------



## Rosebud

For you BBP, a pic of the Kalichakra phenos. The one with two colas is #1
They both look like hell, but #2 seems smaller then it should for only one cola. would like to see #1 not topped.




​


​​
Ok then, I am off to harvest gold. Thanks for reading this ramble.


----------



## 7greeneyes

sweet! awesome goilz ya got goin there Rosebud. Njoy!

Peace - Love - Chronic,

7greeneyes


----------



## 420_Osborn

Loving those shots Rose!


----------



## burner

Looking good there rose, happy harvesting!


----------



## tcbud

Trim on Rose.  That first plant in post #576, the buds sure look like a purple tint to me.  Or was that just the way the picture turned out?


----------



## Rosebud

No Tc, just another bad pic. When she is dried you can spot her out of a crowd she is so gold...thus the name i guess.
I think i am becoming a snob. I did that with roses but quit. So anyway, i learned a lot from gold. I should have taken her up half way from the bottom. So many small leaves...I am afraid i will just compost those tiny buds or if I made hash would it be speedy like this? of course? dumb question? I am permeated by gold right now. shouldn't be typing.
Thanks for coming by all ya all.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> BBP is that 1/4 kush and 1/4 train wreck and 1/2 blue moonshine?


It would be more like 1/2 PK, 1/4 purple wreck and 1/4 BM. Potent purples are hard to find ime. The green plants are usually much stronger.


----------



## Mutt

I'm just gonna post it for your benefit rose.
I want you to put away a special jar burp it and let it cure....then drop a pack of silicate in it and let it set for a year...burp her every month or so.
Then hit.  you'll thank me later


----------



## Rosebud

Mutt, 
ok, I live in a place with pretty low humidity and it dries fast. Should I still do the silicate in it? You want me to do the gold that way? Tell me, does it just get sooo good you can't believe it? That is kinda  the way I did Jack, I rarely open that jar. Too sacred. ha. Do you date the jar, cause i am an old stoner? I would have to, I think.

BBP I don't think i have ever smoked a purple nor seen one. I need to broaden my horizons. Is the strain one you have done? Is it yours?


----------



## Mutt

Let me put it this way. Dry it right. Not too fast not too slow. This is always a hurdle for me too.
Once it's in the jar the silicate help keep the humidity even. The purpose of burping has nothing to do with the bud at 4 months of cure...it's about cycling the air is all.
stagnent air to me =stagnent buds. frsh air helps keep it "fresh.
The difference between a lets say 2 month cure and a 1yr + cure is.
Juicy Fruit x Champagne. Speed weed. After a 1yr cure both times i smoked it and got pulled over for being overly paranoid after 2 hits...yes i tried to run the cops without KNOWing they were cops...just thought it was a gang members black charger. Both time let me go...but 1 yr cure is just almost ludicrous in potency esp. certain strains. Most say they give a long cure...most "fib"...you can't mistake a aged bud. It's nuts just how forked it is.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Is the strain one you have done? Is it yours?


Its a F1 hybrid I pollen chucked.


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds like a good experiment, win win.  ha


----------



## 7greeneyes

Hey Rosebud, 

it's me! 7, I have to stop in here and say that BPOTM makes me think naughty things...lol :rofl: jk,
No but seriously, great pic, me mouth was watering... :aok:


----------



## tcbud

*Wonderful BPOM up there Rose.  Congratulations!*

I too, as BBP said also, have never found a purple I really liked (to smoke).  My plants purple up more due to the cold weather than genetics.  The GDP in general is a green plant, not purple.  I have grown just the one that actually purpled up due to cold outside.

The GDP that I have left is almost two years old and it is as strong or stronger than when it was fresh.  I think the flavor has mellowed some tho.  I agree with Mutt, put some away and try it in a year.

I get you on the quick dry thing, it has taken me four years to get my drying down to what it should be.  I actually don't let my bud get too dry on the screens (not to stem snapping anymore, just time them instead, start checking at five days).  I put them in bags then folding down the top of the bag.  I open the bags every day to check them.  From there I get the "stem snap" feel.  Lately I am not leaving the buds on the big stems as I am not hanging many anymore.  The Bag also helps to tighten up the buds too.  Then they go to Jars or Plastic Gallon Food/Freezer Storage Zip Locks.  With Burping daily for a week or so.  Burping lasts about twenty minutes, getting shorter as the buds get more evenly dry.  If the bud is too moist at the burping stage, I put it back into bags.  I was finally happy with my drying technique last year.  My trick was not to let the buds go too long on the screens and dry out too much there.  Hopefully, I will be able to replicate the process this year.

*Mutt*...I saw a guy in a car yesterday, he had the word MUTT in the back window.  I almost waved.  He had a Humboldt license plate.


----------



## Rosebud

That is so cool tc that it is as strong or stronger after two years.  I do a very similar cure. Thank you for telling my your way as I can maybe step mine up.

Hey 7, how you doing?


----------



## Rosebud

I plan on taking kalichakra #1 tomorrow. I saw a couple of  amber so it is time. She is the one with 2 colas that are now falling over. I will try not to mix up the two kali's I think she probably is  1.5 times (dried weight) the size of Kali 2. we will see. Thanks you all for watching these Kalichakras grow up, and the help.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


congrats girl..maybe someday Ill have the Honor of front page..

well done

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Cant wait for those harvest pics.


----------



## the chef

Me either!


----------



## Rosebud

so how am i supposed to harvest when this girl just walked into our lives this morning. Took her to see if she had a chip and she didn't. we have been looking for another dog, just didn't expect this one. ha.

 How cute is she?? If she stays I am thinking her name is Kali as I should be harvesting her right now.


----------



## burner

That's awesome rose, how'd you find her? I think that name suits her well


----------



## 7greeneyes

apropos name


----------



## the chef

Sweet puppy! Kali...thats choice! Love tyhe pic!


----------



## Rosebud

here ears are are like that all the time. She wet on my bed, so we know one thing. Get out the crate to crate train. I sent the same pic to mr rb. I will not advertise for her but I have called the three places to call and checked on craigs list to see if someone was missing her. Got two stems done. ha.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

My gawd, she is soooo cute.  How old do you think she is?


----------



## Rosebud

I think she is 8 months old, but  i have no idea really. If i still have her in a few days i will take her to be checked out. The main thing is our other 8 year old has been depressed since his sister died a couple months ago, and he loves this puppy. He has a sparkle in his eye.
My neighbor brought her over at 7:30 a.m.saying she was running after a car on a busy street.  sad. She likes kids and is comfortable around a 1 year old...I am not. ha.


----------



## ston-loc

LOVE the ears!!! Too cute!


----------



## powerplanter

Nice job Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Stoneloc, the ears were the big seller.

Irish, so nice of you to stop by. I have a friend that loves the gold more then anything else I grow, but it is too labor intensive....what the hell has happened to me...too labor intensive.. 
Here is the harvest of Kalichakra the pictures are of the same bud, only one hanger full, but it is a heavy hanger full.


----------



## faderharley

Hey Rosebud, congrats by the way, anyways...... did you get a carbon exhaust hood? if so, how well does it work for ya? thinking of making my own set-up   but I also I have heard of these ordor absorbtion cubes that work really well....:hubba:    the reason I ask is cuz awhile back in your journal you had mentioned frying some bacon to mask the smell, if so, can that filter really being doing that much 4ya?  

I'd hang around 4 your answer but I need to go ride, it's a beauty day out there  

excellent grow btw


----------



## the chef

The molasses master shows!....im inspired.....
I know this girl Rosie,
Who dont grow the posies,
but has some fantastic bud!
Irish and Smoke,who aren't a joke,
Against her just get stuck in the mud!

...a poem by the chef


----------



## Rosebud

the chef said:
			
		

> The molasses master shows!....im inspired.....
> I know this girl Rosie,
> Who dont grow the posies,
> but has some fantastic bud!
> Irish and Smoke,who aren't a joke,
> Against her just get stuck in the mud!
> 
> ...a poem by the chef



Oh Chef, how i love my poem, thank you so very much. It is not true, but wonderful just the same.  How you doing?


----------



## Rosebud

Fader, It was so hot i had to open all the doors (2) into the bathtub grow room. So the filter didn't have a chance to work in that situation and my house smelled, thus the bacon. Have you looked at the one Nouvelle chef has? that is my next one I hope. I will look for the link. Hope your getting some good riding in this summer.


----------



## bho_expertz

I don't think that the filter of NC are that good ... they need a lot of maintenance. Are you that happy NC ?

Congrats for the puppie


----------



## Rosebud

Well, what a week.Kali the puppy is still with us. She is 4 and a half months old the vet thought. She weighs 8 pounds and is a terrier mix...(mutt). She is a sweetie and has been well loved in her short life it seems. Doesn't seem to have any issues yet except potty, which she is doing well, or I should say i am doing well with taking her out all the time.

Thanks for helping me so much everyone. Thanks Hemp Goddess for sharing the satori and lovely Mandala with me. 
I will be starting a clone from Mandala's Hashberry next week or so..I think i will continue in this journal if that is ok.
Thanks again peeps.

I harvested for a couple days and kept them all separate.So far i love the Kali, haven't really smoked the Satori yet, too wet. I have a friend that helped me and she called today and said Kali 2 didn't make her want to eat the kitchen like Kali 1 did. 

All in all i loved growing these mandala girls. I think they are a special. They were healthy and snubbed the thrips that some other plants didn't. I will do it a little different next time, of course. I removed too much of the bottom of these and cut in to the final weight I think. I got 2 oz's dried prime bud from Kali 1. I will let you know later on the others.


----------



## Rosebud

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I don't think that the filter of NC are that good ... they need a lot of maintenance. Are you that happy NC ?
> 
> Congrats for the puppie


He washes it every three weeks I thought and he liked it? Did i miss something bho?


----------



## bho_expertz

I thought that i have read somewhere NC saying that he wasn't that happy ... but perhaps i'm just confused


----------



## powerplanter

Mama was a terrier, Daddy was a travel'in man.  HA HA.  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

"My father was a Saint Bernard, my mother was a Collie, I am a Presbyterian." ...Mark Twain.


----------



## powerplanter

Ha.  Mark Twain was a nut. LOL  I love his work.  If I remember correctly, the river boat captains would say mark twain when they wanted to check the depth of the river.  My dad used to recite all of his witty sayings.  Children should be locked in an apple barrel and fed through the hole and when they turn 16, plug up the hole.  Something like that.  Have a great day Rosie.


----------



## WeedHopper

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Ha. Mark Twain was a nut. LOL I love his work. If I remember correctly, the river boat captains would say mark twain when they wanted to check the depth of the river. My dad used to recite all of his witty sayings. Children should be locked in an apple barrel and fed through the hole and when they turn 16, plug up the hole. Something like that. Have a great day Rosie.


 
Mark Twain would be in deep shet if he said that today.


----------



## Ruffy

hello rosie, cute dog. do you have any hashberry pics?  good & resiny? do you make hash?


----------



## Rosebud

When i got my mandala seeds i bought a friend 3 hashberry seeds. I told him I wanted a clone, so it is rooting at his house and I will get it soon I hope.


Here is a picture of Kali. The vet said her ear has been broken so it will stay like this.. She is a doll baby and took to the crate in ten minutes. She is an escape artist so there are signs on all the doors to find her before you open the door. She is loving and doesn't seem to have any issues. She waited 5 days to bark...she thinks she is tough I think. She and the big poodle play tug of war and he is so happy to have another dog in the house even though she is only 7 pounds and he is 70. He can lift her up with the toy she is hanging on to and carry her around. She hangs on for a bit.







​
I will tell you more about my harvest next time. I hurt my knee. I was taking the dogs for a walk and two Labs came after my big boy and he fought back and I blew my knee I think, trying to hold on to my dogs. I don't think i want to know what it is. 
to be continued. 
smoked Kalichakra #2 before I typed this, what do    you think?


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Mark Twain would be in deep shet if he said that today.



No kidding, but I think it is a great idea...kidding.


----------



## Rosebud

Ruffy said:
			
		

> hello rosie, cute dog. do you have any hashberry pics?  good & resiny? do you make hash?



i have never made hash. Are bubble bags in my future? The pictures of Hashberry look like little rosettes of bud. Can't wait to get my hands on it. I need to have more then just the med woman for nighttime, right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i have never made hash. Are bubble bags in my future? The pictures of Hashberry look like little rosettes of bud. Can't wait to get my hands on it. I need to have more then just the med woman for nighttime, right?



Yes, bubble bags should be in your future.  I can just kick myself when I thing of how much "potential hash" I threw away over the years.


----------



## the chef

get u some!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

hi Rosebud looking good with the TW and your CG  I wonder if is in the family of acapulco gold?


----------



## stemjosh

Im really looking forward to makin some hash this year too i never did it before like THG always just chunkin my trimmins.  I only just got a great light tho so this will also be my first good harvests too.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I use only two hash bag the biggest bag and the finest bag... n yes rosebud Hash is great for night time


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I only use 3 bags--the first bag the trim goes in, it is 220 microns.  Then I use a 75 micron and then a 45 micron.  The 25 micron takes so long to drain and IMO the hash is not as good--too many small, immature trichs.

Oh yeah, hash is great for nighttime--I mostly only smoke hash at night.


----------



## Rosebud

Even if it is from speedy weed?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Even if it is from speedy weed?



Hash kicks me back, regardless of where the trim came from.  

I am making my first tincture.  No everclear in the state, I don't like rum, so I used a 100 proof Vodka.


----------



## Rosebud

yummy. I hope you love it.


----------



## happydaze

I can make a run to Portland for ya  , they got cheap bottles o everclear, thats how i make mine...



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hash kicks me back, regardless of where the trim came from.
> 
> I am making my first tincture. No everclear in the state, I don't like rum, so I used a 100 proof Vodka.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yeah, I know--the higher the alcohol content, the better the extraction, but ayyyyyyyy, I've got to work with what I have here.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know--the higher the alcohol content, the better the extraction, but ayyyyyyyy, I've got to work with what I have here.


  The locals around here (darrington) make a 190 proof moonshine that makes great tinctures, I bought a bottle of potable, puro de cana, not even sure what it is????, 50 cents from a old man at a estate sale, lol, he said it has been on his shelf 40 years. smells like mescal. anyway i was thinking of makeing a tincture from it,  the dispensary delivery driver took a swig and said it evaporated before he could swallow it lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice to see you Skagit.


----------



## Ruffy

no blowin flames @ the neibours! be careful skag you dont want to miss out on any fishing. lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> The locals around here (darrington) make a 190 proof moonshine that makes great tinctures, I bought a bottle of potable, puro de cana, not even sure what it is????, 50 cents from a old man at a estate sale, lol, he said it has been on his shelf 40 years. smells like mescal. anyway i was thinking of makeing a tincture from it,  the dispensary delivery driver took a swig and said it evaporated before he could swallow it lol.



Woo-hoo--sounds like some stout stuff.  50 cents at a yard sale....it might be lucky that the dispensary delivery driver did not go blind....  Doesn't puro de cana mean "pure cane"?  Maybe something made from cane sugar?


----------



## stemjosh

:yeahthat:   Lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I had Powder mildew on some of my plants so I want to make soething safe to smoke u thinkI can do waterhash and b ok? or should i USE ALCOHOL... IVE NEVER DONE IT B4 how do u guys do it?


----------



## Rosebud

Don't ingest anything that has mildew on it period. Hugs, rose


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

k thanks!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Guys,

I have been stoned for a week trying to get over my knee owee. My sweet daughter came and took care of me. and she cooks. It was a good idea to have her all those years ago. ha

So, I harvested  the Kali's and satori. None are cured, but that didn't stop me. I think I got around two ounces on each plant, a little less on k2. 66 grams dried smokeable bud on Satori. I like it a lot. I like all of them. I will try to be more detailed later. 



The folks who have tried it (2) have said the Kalichakra #2 is a night and the #1 is a daytime high. They said 2 is stronger.  I don't know for myself yet I just smoked a lot of everything this week.

I have 2 Med woman in flower along w/2 Train W. I have all the mandala veging for next time and clones all around.

I hope i can increase my yield on the Mandala girls next time. Not sure if the heat bothered them or not. It didn't seem to.

Thanks for stopping in ya'll and Please stay safe on the east coast.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> My sweet daughter came and took care of me. and she cooks.




Is she single and looking for me

Hope ya feel better soon Girl..I missed ya around here..started to think maybe ya out cheating on us:giggle:

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks 4U, sure looks like you had a great time last weekend, i am glad you had fun. Great weather too huh?

Sorry my daughter is married. Do we need to find you a nice girl?  A not so nice girl?  Your garden is looking nice. 
I would never cheat on you 4U.


----------



## dman1234

I bet 4U would like a nice girl thats knows when to be not so nice :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, don't ya'll. Hey how you doing MVP DMAN?


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> LOL, don't ya'll. Hey how you doing MVP DMAN?


 
Im good BPOTM Rosebud, hope ya get better soon but until then smoke your blues away.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Glad you have liked what you have tried.  I don't think I have been disappointed with any the the Mandala strains that I have tried, including the Safari Mix.  Experimental crosses can produce some great phenos.

Oh, 4U, if only I was younger.....:heart:


----------



## Rosebud

THG, you could be a cougar...4U would probably be fine with it?

Dman, it was great timing to blow a knee and have three plants drying. It is all a blur. Thank goodness, i haven't had to take pain  pills though, so that is awesome. 
I was a little high when a friend took me to costco. I used their scooter, i have never used a scooter before..I was racing through the store, challenging old people to races...it was great fun. I hope i don't have to use one of those for a really long time though. I almost dumped a display. Fun stuff right there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> THG, you could be a cougar...4U would probably be fine with it?
> 
> Dman, it was great timing to blow a knee and have three plants drying. It is all a blur. Thank goodness, i haven't had to take pain  pills though, so that is awesome.
> I was a little high when a friend took me to costco. I used their scooter, i have never used a scooter before..I was racing through the store, challenging old people to races...it was great fun. I hope i don't have to use one of those for a really long time though. I almost dumped a display. Fun stuff right there.



Dam, I wish I was there....can you image Rosebud and I in a scooter race through Cosco?   :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

i am pretty sure I could take ya.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ruffy

lol you guys/ ladies are pretty funny:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I wanna race 2... can I please rosebud I promise to let u and THG win... I just wanna smoke and race haha

u r all very funny


----------



## Rosebud

Dr, of course you can join in, but you don't need to let us win, we would...clean your clock.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok folks, back from a week of ridiculous knee pain from breaking up a dog fight,, or well, a cortisone shot later and i am as good as new and a little too speedy which is quit a switch from couch lock. So here is the news from lake Wobegon:


This is a pic of my reveged Jack Herer in the back yard.

​
Here is the flowering room with a Train wreck that looks like one. I don't know what happened to her but she almost seems like she has something going on at the root level. I have never lost a plant and thought i was  with this, but as you can see she is pulling through. Could be i stuck her in the back and ignored her only looking at the mandala girls. but she seems almost like a bent trunk. weird. The  stretching girls are the medicine woman and another TW in back.


THG, i have a huge confession. my veg closet only has a  bedroom window for fresh air and a fan blowing on them, no out take air..Am I going to ventilation hell?
 I keep the bedroom door open so there is a cross breeze and a ceiling fan.


Here is a pic, and finally our new little tenacious Kali with the big brother that loves her deeply already as we all do.
​


----------



## dman1234

Very nice Rose, still growing monsters i see.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks MVP dman. monsters they are and please remind me next summer, not to grow. The plants did fine but i don't want to grow next summer too HOT in the house and costs more to cool this house and blahblahblah, don't grow next summer RB.


----------



## dman1234

I will remind you, im a Sept to May grower from here on out.


----------



## Rosebud

Boy, i am not the sharpest pot grower, a few posts back i was worried that something was killing TW all the fan leaves were dying, i figured I had a couple weeks left on her at least..then i  opened the door this morning and phewy did it smell all train wrecky in there.. so i checked..all cloudy, so looked at my diary and she was ready to go by the numbers so here is the plant i thought was sick was just ready.
Here she is.





So we hear all about tweaking our grow, to get the most out of our plants..so after throwing away little buds I am 
ready to try things differently. I brought out my other just started flowering girls and  cut them up from the bottom and lst'd the lower branches that were left. Here is a pic.


It is hard to see but I hope you can, any comments are appreciated.

 Since I am down to three plants they can really stretch out in there..here is to upping my game. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## dman1234

Looking good Rose, as usual.

Dont you make hash Rose?, dont throw the popcorn away.


----------



## Rosebud

What do i do, buy bags on ebay, how many 4? then freeze the leftovers and stir the crap outta them with ice?? Tell me. And why would I want speedy hash? I am really asking not being a smart alec. Tw is speedy so that hash would be as well right? How would it not be?  Help dman.


----------



## dman1234

Well i dont know what to say about speedy hash, LOL the buzz off of hash CAN be quite different than the buds its made from, imo

i would say get some bags and do what i do, i freeze all the trim from one harvest,  i mix all my strains together and through them in the freezer, then the next harvest i do the same and then make hash, so i do a hash run every 2 harvests, somtimes as many as 8-10 strains all in one. 

the how to's of hash making are really simple, when your ready I or several other ppl can help, its a bit off a P.I.T.A, but well worth it when done.

a 4 bag set would do nicely, try to get a set with the 90 micron bag in it, i think its the best, jmo,


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks dman, i am glad you are here. I will look into the bags.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud, okay, there is no ventilation hell, this is just a story us wicked grannies tell to keep all your grows well ventilated :evil: .  However if the door is open and they do okay, your girls are getting fresh air.  I believe that air exchange is a lot more important in flowering.

I'm with Dman on hash being a different high.  I pretty much do like he does, but I don't make hash every 2nd harvest.  I just save trim until I decide to make hash  .

I got my bags off E-bay.  I got a 5 bag set, but I do not even use the 25 micron bag.  The trim goes into a 220 micron bag and then I put through a 150, a 75, and a 45.   Next time I make hash, I am considering using just the 45 bag.  I really cannot tell the difference in the hash that comes from the different bags.


----------



## Rosebud

Do you freeze your trim as soon as you take it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Trimming is generally a multi-day event for me.  My handf get aching if I try to trim too long,  so basically, I freeze it as soon as I am done with the trim (which may take a few days) or until the baggie gets full--whichever comes first.  I don't think it hurts at all to let the trim dry out a bit.


----------



## Rosebud

Pheno report:  Kalichakra
Kalichakra #1 had bigger weight by half an ounce or so, sativa dominate, speedy, clear headed fun morning get her done smoke.  Love it.
Kalichakra #2 One cola, harder to clone, more indica dominate plant, nice and stoney, more of a nighttime for me. I like it.
So, how those two came out of the same seed parents  is a surprise for me. Now I understand you pheno hunters. I thought if you got seeds you got the same, not true.
So very different stones from Kalichakra.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hi Rosebud Im reading how u need a lil help in the hash department there is a killer post here on MP by subcool how to make hash... IMO the best step by step

any how rose you r TW wasnt sick its was just ready lol... I grew some outdoor TW last season and it smell so weird.... don t u think?  to me it smelled like a differrent type of herb  some of my friends said it smelld like papaya IDK... I like ur ictures tho... great looking JACK outside ur beautiful garden :hubba:  very nce indeed  c ya smoke w u later


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Been reading on the hash bags, I'm on board, I hate the butter, it sets my RLS off horribly!! Lets make some hash lol, the wife just reminded me, I have lots of hash and never smoke it, a drawer full of buttons,  hmmm,  I'm still on board, we use a huge homemade Kief box, and paint stirring attachments for a electric drill, not sure what size the micron screen is.anyway its a shared thing with several growers.


----------



## Rosebud

*Skagit*, where you been man? Good to see you. I think i know what attachment your talking about. I have a friend that makes ice out of my trim sometimes but it isn't the hash i remember in the 70s. That was all black and hard and stuff. I don't think you can vape hash can you?

*THG*, i bet it hurts your hand to do the hash doesn't it? Hope not. 

I probably will order the bags, thanks for all the help. 

 I am trying to decide if I want to lose my Kush virginity and buy  some  og kush seeds. I have never had a kush. I think they are kinda spendy especially if they turn out to be boys, but what the heck, a person should try a kush shouldn't they?

Hey *Dr.* My train wreck smells lemon and something i can't describe...maybe diesel.  I do love it and I am doing her different this time..I cut up the bottom half almost and lst the new bottom. Hope it cuts out on the popcorn, i think that is just a trait of TW, the popcorn buds. I thought the 1000 W lights would do it and that helped but it still does that. Did yours?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Hey Rose, I've been fishing, gotta keep the big chief smoker full!!! had to purchase a new punch card, havein a great season, I'm gonna go chase a Indian Salmon in the morning, fishing a thousand dollar derby inside the Tulalip bubble, The mrs. has won this twice before and had a second place finish for 800 once, real fun derby, but it's not open to the general public, good food!!!!!! horseshoes, ice cream, the fishings just a small part. The attached pictures are pinks from the Skagit river, we been just killin em!!, fishin split shifts, morning and afternoon     I just did the trainwreck clones,  and some others, the outside stuff is doing well!!! I love your new puppy, so cute, our peanut's hangin in there, only love keeping her alive, man them little dogs are tough.  I'm gonna start looking for strains that don't get PM, or at least are resistant!!!  I really worry about my Mrs. smokin mildew, mold, or the stuff that kills em!!, the chemicals, me too.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Pheno report: Kalichakra
> Kalichakra #1 had bigger weight by half an ounce or so, sativa dominate, speedy, clear headed fun morning get her done smoke. Love it.
> Kalichakra #2 One cola, harder to clone, more indica dominate plant, nice and stoney, more of a nighttime for me. I like it.
> So, how those two came out of the same seed parents is a surprise for me. Now I understand you pheno hunters. I thought if you got seeds you got the same, not true.
> So very different stones from Kalichakra.


 
That unstable BLZ had 4 different plants from same seed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud--I found that I could not hand mix when making hash--I used an Osterizer when I used 1 gal bags.  Now that I have 5 gal bags, I use a 3/8" drill with a long bit made to mix paint and grout and such.  I don't have much trouble using a drill.

Skagit--I am jealous--not only does it look delicious, I bet it was fun to catch.


----------



## Rosebud

Note to self, put Kalichakra 1 & 2 clones in flower 16" and 21" respectively.

 satori will go in later


----------



## Rosebud

The flower room

​


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That was all black and hard and stuff. I don't think you can vape hash can you?
> 
> *THG*, i bet it hurts your hand to do the hash doesn't it? Hope not.
> 
> I probably will order the bags, thanks for all the help.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I want to lose my Kush virginity and buy  some  og kush seeds. I have never had a kush. I think they are kinda spendy especially if they turn out to be boys, but what the heck, a person should try a kush shouldn't they?
> 
> Hey *Dr.* My train wreck smells lemon and something i can't describe...maybe diesel.  I do love it and I am doing her different this time..I cut up the bottom half almost and lst the new bottom. Hope it cuts out on the popcorn, i think that is just a trait of TW, the popcorn buds. I thought the 1000 W lights would do it and that helped but it still does that. Did yours?



Hi rosebud.. first of all let me say congrats on ur bud picture the medicine woman ... very cool

k the hash u were getting back in the 70s was prob. finger hash.  I think
and YES u can vapor hash...

I do it like THG does it with a drill and the 5 g bags...
last time I paid only 60 dollars for a set of 5 bags 5 gallon.  this time I paid 250 for 4 bags of 5 gallons  thay called them "bubble bags"

as far a s ur KUSH virginity U have to do it... GET some "Afghani" "master KUSH" "OG KUSH" "bubba kush"  well worth the money and if u get a boy mix it with one of ur other strains make some awesome hybrids... then u dont pay for seeds anymore and u always grow some DANK Kush... I think I got Hamster Lewis to star kushes. now he loves them... here in california we been smoking bomb *** kush for like 20 years now bomb bomb PLEASE try it.

My TW i grew last year was outdoors but it was just one stick no bush. like about 15 inches tall kinda small... but I still got a bunch of popcorn bud from those TW ladies(grew like 5) the nods weher close o eachother but still looking like small popcorn... I think it has to do with the strain may b the nutrients... some nutes give u more flower sites ur othe buds looks great like ur picture of the mo. so I think its just the strain.  GOOD luck friend


----------



## HemperFi

Wow, Bud, beautiful plants. Bust your cheery on the cush -- you can grow anything.


----------



## HemperFi

I once made finger hash with some Canadian guys down in Mexico -- it isn't hard to do. First you put the shake through a cheese cloth and save all the pollen and powder that falls through. (put this aside) Then you soak the shake for about three days in grain alcohol and then strain it into shallow pans -- the alcohol will evaporate off (or you can cook it off -- dangerous) and leave a gooey, black resinous tar. You mix the tar with the powder and there it is. use your fingers to pat it into any shape you desire.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, in about 4-5 months this Rosebud will lose her kush virginity. I ordered the Og Larry this morining. Good thing I am working this week. I only got three seeds like i did with the mandala, hope my odds are as good as they were, 60 % female I think.  I will start another journal.

Thanks for your confidence *Hempefi*, I am not sure I can grow anything, but it is a great thought.

*Dr*, that is a big jump in price, are they worth the 250 for the bubble bags? I think Hamster must get a Kush kickback he loves them so much that we all have to try it. Will be interesting to see the phenos. What a thought to keep a boy..hmmmm don't think i am experienced enough for that...scares me. 
Thanks guys, I guess this journal is about done. Shoot.


----------



## bho_expertz

Family ? :hubba: I bet that will finish this one grow and start/finish some Larry first then you .

Hope that Larry will be gentle with you ... After all it is virginity in game .


----------



## Rosebud

I know right *bho*? remember i didn't like white widow, not that they are related, but who knows maybe it will be too strong...Although I doubt it. i may be a virgin but I  have smoked some pot in my lifetime.

MMJ what is this clone planted in? Changed it today, wish i would have changed it earlier. too hot whatever you have it in. I used recycled soil for the first time and mixed in some happy frog for the mychroiz?? in it.


----------



## bho_expertz

Well i bought Larry just because Hamster and Dman said that some friends didn't like Larry because they were unable to function. And Satori because of your blindness .

I know that you are a real stoner as well  and i think that you will handle Larry just fine.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, but remember it is only temporary blindness with the satori. lol  So yes, we must be related, always buying the same seeds. How many did you get of Larry?


----------



## bho_expertz

A pack of each. 10 seeds.


----------



## Rosebud

Is this our christmas present to ourselves?


----------



## bho_expertz

I don't know ... i think that for xmas will be Tsi Fly from Mosca ... but i still don't know.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well, in about 4-5 months this Rosebud will lose her kush virginity. I ordered the Og Larry this morining. .


 

:clap: :dancing: :banana: :banana: :woohoo:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Ohhhhh take me too lol  I really want to try the larry.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Im going for Larry OG Ill try to get a clone :icon_smile:  I heard is on the sativa side of the OG Kushes I want it bad! I got some Fire OG mango n bubba also for december... Ur gonna luv the powerful kush I cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *Dr*, that is a big jump in price, are they worth the 250 for the bubble bags? I think Hamster must get a Kush kickback he loves them so much that we all have to try it. Will be interesting to see the phenos. What a thought to keep a boy..hmmmm don't think i am experienced enough for that...scares me.
> Thanks guys, I guess this journal is about done. Shoot.


 
a lil 2 much but I didnt have time to look around I needed to make some Ha$h so they are worth it although I would recommend u shop around like online I think amazon had them for 80 

and about having some male pollen not hard at all just ask Hamster Lewis...
All u do is keep ur fav boy like a Larry and mix it with your TW then u get a bunch of FREE beans for months... when u cross 2 good strains like ur TW with Larry Og ur not gonna get bunk weed 

plus u keep the boy far and As soon as u collect some pollen from the flower and put them in a safe container u dispose of the boy so he is not in danger of pollinatng all u ladies n whats the worse that can happen u get a bunch of bean make some money on seedbay.com  plus u only put pollen in one bud and the rest of the plant wont have seeds only the bud u put pollen on with a lil brush so there u have it please sell me some TWxlarryogkush... I bet it would smell like lemon since most og s smell a lil like lemon


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Rosie!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

This is a revegged jack. We will have frost in two weeks. Jack has been in the shade all summer and is not filled out. I don't see any insects on this plant, but that seems impossible, so I could start a spray thing now while still outside? I have never done this before. Then do I just slam it under 1000 watts?  Ideas are needed please. Thank you.

This may never bud like a normal plant huh. So many leaves so little bud.


----------



## niteshft

Hi Rose!! If you have other plants in the flower room you may want to treat the soil with something as well so that you don't infect the other plants in the room. That's the problem with bringing plants indoors. 
 Make sure you dig down away from the root ball and work your way in as you see where the roots are. Keep your light up away from the plant for a week or so so that the plant can heal it's root system and can keep up with the plant. It will probably wilt and not fully come back for awhile but that is normal when doing a transplant from the ground. It should bounce back and flower for you. Good luck!!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey niteshft, good to see you. Jack is in a grow bag so i don't have to dig her out. I am worried about bringing it in, but I don't want her to freeze out there either. I will spray her well. yikes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  be sure treat that plant for bugs befor entering it into the Grow room...Them buggies like to catch a ride into the Dank:hitchair:

take care and be safe  *Rose*:heart:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I brought a bunch of plants in this year, it's working well for me!!! When I treated them with the forbid a couple days in advance, no problems with bugs, but that dang powdery mildew, I've finally got a handle on it with the sulphur burner, I made my own out of a fry daddy, put a variable dial on it to maintain about 175 degrees, 20 bucks at wallyworld.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank goodness i don't have a humidity problem so no pm here yet. The winter you had i am surprised you don't have powdery mildew. we are getting up in the mid 80s this week so i will leave him outside as long as i can.


----------



## the chef

Very Nice Rosie!!! Green mojo to ya darlin!


----------



## Wetdog

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  be sure treat that plant for bugs befor entering it into the Grow room...Them buggies like to catch a ride into the Dank:hitchair:
> 
> take care and be safe  *Rose*:heart:


:yeahthat: 

I learned the hard way. Now it's Forbid for the mites and BT for any moth eggs that might have been layed.

Even if it looks clean, hit it.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, i will, I will do the first spray real soon and then repeat in five days and bring it in then... We are supposed to be in the 80s all weeks so i think i have time. Thanks guys. Would DE do for the moths eggs?  I don't want moth eggs!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Rose*...DE  wont hurt:aok:  allways on the guard I say...continue the spray treatment for a week after ya bring them in as well:aok:


take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Kandy!  cool bong/pipe/steamroller 4U. Thanks for the pic's. Give Kandy a treat from me.


----------



## 420_Osborn

:ciao: Hiya Rosebud!

Gonna be starting up another journal here pretty soon...I'm vegging right now, but nothing is really "set-up"

I see you're still growing strong!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Oso, i have been thinking about you. How are you? Did you get a new place? Back in school? Good to see you.


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm great Rose! I did move into a house, out off the beaten path... That will allow me to grow small scale and also have a couple (2 at most) outdoor plants next season!

School is just starting back up and I'm hoping to be done in 5 more semesters...I'm counting down the weeks! (still ~55 weeks  ) but I think I can handle it. 

Finally starting to figure things out with my migraines. But still having about 3 a month... Ugh.. Growing and Medicating do help :icon_smile:  but nothing has been able to just STOP the headaches. The last MRI (6 months ago) was clear of anything abnormal so we'll see what the future holds!

What strains do you have growing right now? I just started an Exodus Cheese from greenhouse seeds and a Sour Cream from dna genetics.


----------



## 7greeneyes

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I'm great Rose! I did move into a house, out off the beaten path... That will allow me to grow small scale and also have a couple (2 at most) outdoor plants next season!
> 
> School is just starting back up and I'm hoping to be done in 5 more semesters...I'm counting down the weeks! (still ~55 weeks  ) but I think I can handle it.
> 
> Finally starting to figure things out with my migraines. But still having about 3 a month... Ugh.. Growing and Medicating do help :icon_smile: but nothing has been able to just STOP the headaches. The last MRI (6 months ago) was clear of anything abnormal so we'll see what the future holds!
> 
> What strains do you have growing right now? I just started an Exodus Cheese from greenhouse seeds and a Sour Cream from dna genetics.


 
sorry to hear about your migraines, hopefully you'll b growin some good alleviating meds in no time. :aok:


----------

